# THE WONDER OF NATURE



## Wirrallass

I came across this pic of a mother transporting her chicks. Just beautiful.
Does anyone else have any amazing pics of nature?


----------



## Ljc

Awwww.

I came across one of this dog who had adopted these youngsters


----------



## Northerner

<==== My avatar!


----------



## mikeyB

<=====and mine A triumph of plastic surgery 

Yours,

Shergar


----------



## Wirrallass

Plastic surgery isn't a wonder of nature ~ that's cheating!


----------



## mikeyB

Takeaway fish supper, anyone?


----------



## Robin

Our garden, photo taken by my daughter.


----------



## Amigo

Not taken by me but it’s beaming little face always cheers me!


----------



## Wirrallass

The natural kleiderscope of Autumn colours never fails to amaze me ~ breathtaking.


----------



## Ljc

Baby crane and mom


----------



## Ljc

I couldn’t resist this one


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Awwww.
> 
> I came across one of this dog who had adopted these youngsters
> View attachment 5544


Ah, she looks a very proud & happy surrogate mum


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I couldn’t resist this one
> View attachment 5553


I can see why but unless my eyes are deceiving me there's a leg missing!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Baby crane and mom
> View attachment 5551


Aw


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Our garden, photo taken by my daughter.
> View attachment 5547


I lurve robin redbreasts  ~ there's been a few in my garden lately foraging in the plant tubs


----------



## Wirrallass

A chip off the old block?!


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Such a beautiful co~ordination of colours ~ how clever is nature?


----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


>


Awww!


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Ditto

What a fetching robe! 

 
Not 'natural' but I really like it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> What a fetching robe!
> 
> View attachment 5608
> Not 'natural' but I really like it.


And I like it too Ditto, very colourful x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> View attachment 5607


I see you didn't drown the dam...sel ...Erm..DF in the bath then? Shame!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Mr & Mrs?


----------



## Ditto

David Garbutt said:


> The human population explosion. Surely a thing of beauty.


I find it so frightening. Are we crazy? We're blinkered! 

The volcano pic frightens me, I'm such a wimp. Beautiful but scary.

Luv this one 'Say cheese!'


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

A gentle push from mom!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

How terrifying is this?


----------



## Amigo

The wonder of the endurance of the human spirit. Somebody sent me this after I had surgery for a malignant melanoma skin cancer and was embarrassed about the scar.


----------



## Wirrallass

Tsunami ~ the force of nature.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Nature or Archaeological Anomaly??


----------



## HOBIE

Some excellent pics !


----------



## Ditto

Those wave pictures remind me of my cousin who was supposed to be out in a fishing boat on the day of the 2004 Tsunami!  He must have had a feeling because he ended up being on the 8th floor of his hotel instead. Fortuitous I would say. 

 
Me in the morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Those wave pictures remind me of my cousin who was supposed to be out in a fishing boat on the day of the 2004 Tsunami!  He must have had a feeling because he ended up being on the 8th floor of his hotel instead. Fortuitous I would say.
> 
> View attachment 5660
> Me in the morning.


I'll say it was ~ he obviously had a sixth sense ~ and I'm a bit like you in the mornings too ~ living up to my birth sign!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Ljc




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Jellyfish


----------



## Wirrallass

Jellyfish


----------



## Wirrallass

Jellyfish


----------



## Wirrallass

Jellyfish


----------



## Wirrallass

Mars


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5666


Awww


----------



## mikeyB

Love the jellyfish, WL. (I suppose they must appeal to my inner Turtle.)


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Grey Seal on a Lincolnshire beach…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


>


Awww! Just lovely Contused. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Thanks everyone for sharing your amazing pics ~ please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Wirrallass

Red Ant


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> A Grey Seal on a Lincolnshire beach…


Love it


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


>


That is stunning! Awesome!


----------



## Ditto

Gorgeous rose.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Ljc




----------



## Wirrallass

Survival


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

Open wide…


----------



## Contused

Jumping for Joy…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Jumping for Joy…


Nothing beats the joy on a childs face imo.


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Nothing beats the joy on a childs face imo.


Yes, indeed. My grandsons are a great source of joy to me and my wife


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Yes, indeed. My grandsons are a great source of joy to me and my wife


And mine too Contused. Had I known that my three grandsons would bring so much joy into my life I would have had them first


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

This tree is in the grounds of the Church of St Margaret of Antioch, east of West Wellon and where Florence Nightingale was interred in 1910 aged 90yrs, which I visited in 2008....


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> And mine too Contused. If I'd known that my three grandsons would bring so much joy into my life I would have had them first


Good one!

If only…


----------



## Contused

Nature, red in tooth and claw…




*(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


----------



## Contused

Floral prints…




*(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


----------



## Contused

A long and winding road…




*(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


----------



## Contused

Fun in the snow…




*(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> A long and winding road…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


The Long & Winding Road from the Beatles 1970 album


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Wirrallass

*



*


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Piggy back mom!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5588


Love this shade of Blue WL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> How terrifying is this?
> View attachment 5644


I was in Indonesia when the Tsunami hit WL in 2004 It was terrifying, The damage sustained and loss of life in Aceh was beyond belief.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> View attachment 5690


Such wonderful colours Lin


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I was in Indonesia when the Tsunami hit WL in 2004 It was terrifying, The damage sustained and loss of life in Aceh was beyond belief.


Ditto's cousin was there too. He was supposed to be out at sea fishing that day but must have had a sixth sense ~ and the foresight to go up to the 8th floor to safety.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Ditto's brother was there too. He was supposed to be out at sea that day but must have had a sixth sense ~ and the foresight to go up to the 8th floor to safety.


The only thing left standing in Aceh was 1 solitary mosque, the city was wiped off the map literally in minutes. Massive rebuild after. Last time I was in Sumatra  in the city of Padang which is prone to earthquake I was shaken out of my bed on the 4th floor half way through the night by an earthquake and that sacred me to death. UP and run outside.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> The only thing left standing in Aceh was 1 solitary mosque, the city was wiped off the map literally in minutes. Massive rebuild after. Last time I was in Sumatra  in the city of Padang which is prone to earthquake I was shaken out of my bed on the 4th floor half way through the night by an earthquake and that sacred me to death. UP and run outside.


Thank goodness I live in the UK ~ tsunamis ~ earthquakes ~ tornado's ~ volcanos erupting ~and landslides etc would terrify me if not kill me. Doesn't bear thinking about. So many lives lost in a few short hours, just terrible. What a waste of life. Sad.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


>


I love all your pics Contused, thanks


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

......Looks like this woolly creature is jumping for joy too!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused




----------



## mikeyB

Those are definitely “skip the salad” teeth


----------



## mikeyB

Reminds me of discos at the students union.


----------



## Carolg

Was that after the pint of snake bite?


----------



## Contused

At the Hawk Conservancy Trust, near Andover…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Ljc




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Northerner

Does anyone remember the ladybird plagues of the mid-1970s? Thousands and thousands of the little beggars 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35603972


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Does anyone remember the ladybird plagues of the mid-1970s? Thousands and thousands of the little beggars
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35603972


I certainly do, I was living on the south coast at the time.You had to brush them off the washing when you brought it in off the line, and double check before you ironed it in case there were ladybirds hiding in it ( they made a sickening crunch and stained the washing if you accidentally ran over them with the iron)


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

Best watching this without the background sounds


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Northerner

That owl picture is amazing, @Contused!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## mikeyB

Anybody got any gravy?


----------



## Contused

Northerner said:


> That owl picture is amazing, @Contused!


It certainly grabbed my attention. Here's another, described as 'a startled snowy owl'…


----------



## Contused

Arctic Terns…


----------



## Contused

A tasty snack…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

Snow Goose


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Ljc




----------



## Northerner




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

One for Geordies everywhere, the dawn arrival of DFDS ferry to Tyneside…


----------



## Contused

The recent 'Supermoon' over Rodborough Fort, Gloucestershire…


----------



## Contused

Gone fishing…


----------



## Contused

One for mountaineers everywhere…


----------



## Wirrallass

A happy Suffolk Punch!


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Sloth and its offspring…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Smile, please…


----------



## Contused

In the Brecon Beacons…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Glen Moriston…


----------



## mikeyB

Gleann Moireasdan is beautiful, though that photo looks a bit like a black and white rorshach test


----------



## Contused

mikeyB said:


> Gleann Moireasdan is beautiful, though that photo looks a bit like a black and white rorshach test


Indeed!


----------



## Ljc

Brrrrrr


----------



## Contused




----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc




----------



## Contused

Hope Valley, Peak District…


----------



## Contused

Teesdale, County Durham…


----------



## Contused

Ghost Mantises…


----------



## Ljc

And to help warm us up


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Vince_UK

I took this sunset photo from my apartment in 2008 in Padang, Sumatra, just south of the Equator. There are Christian Churches and Mosques nextdoor to each other.
Taken with my mobile phone at the time.


.


----------



## Ljc

The eye of the world lol


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Grey whale…


----------



## Contused

Marine Iguanas, Galapagos Islands…


----------



## Wirrallass

Suffolk Punch Mare and her fillie.


----------



## mikeyB

Great picture, WL. Look at the muscles on Mum!


----------



## HOBIE

Some good pickies


----------



## Contused

Loch Leven…


----------



## Contused

Sunrise over Mam Tor, Peak District…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Kinder Downfall, Peak District…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

Lyre bird


----------



## HOBIE

Very good !


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, I love a gobby bird. 

I love the joyful noise a skylark makes as it takes off, and the sound of a Robin defending its territory.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

It's a bit Brass Monkeys…


----------



## Contused

Gemenid Meteor showers…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Oops!


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## mikeyB

I know she’s around here somewhere...


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## HOBIE

Very good pickies !


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Northerner

Contused said:


>


Saw this on TV yesterday - too cute!


----------



## Contused

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## mikeyB

New Years resolution- must eat more salad. Got any mayo


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## mikeyB

Contused said:


>


I’m eating some Highland Coo in a casserole tonight. Yummy.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> I’m eating some Highland Coo in a casserole tonight. Yummy.


Shouldn't that be "Heelan' Coo"?


----------



## mikeyB

Doesn’t make much difference what you call them when they’re diced.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## mikeyB

Contused said:


>



Eek! The green fruit gum monster


----------



## Contused

A Push-Me Pull-You?


----------



## mikeyB

I’m trying to figure out which bit belongs to each. Bit like position 73 in the Kama Sutra.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Spotted Owl spotted…


----------



## Contused

St. Mary's Lighthouse, Whitley Bay…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## HOBIE

Good !


----------



## Contused

Thanks for the lift…


----------



## Contused

Picking flowers!


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

DFDS ferry approaching mouth of River Tyne…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Snowfall in the Sahara!


----------



## Contused

A Great Tit…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A rescued, and mildly sedated, female gorilla on the way to her new home…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Three rabbits take piggy-backs out of a flooded field…


----------



## Contused

A Grass Snake gives a lift to a Dragonfly…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Northerner

Such beautiful pictures @Contused! Thanks for posting them


----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

A human Chameleon (Body Art) There are two people in this photo! Clever.


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


>


Awww so cute and cuddly


----------



## Contused

Loch Chon in the Trossachs…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Harris Hawk…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Oops! A very hard landing…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A leopard in Borneo…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Crib Goch ridge, Snowdonia…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

At Tewkesbury Cricket Club, too wet even for the ducks…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Mmmm, I love my Mum…


----------



## HOBIE

Some very good pics !


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

He's behind you!


----------



## Contused

Glen Affric…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The recent Super Blue Moon over Downside Abbey, Stratton-on-the-Fosse…


----------



## Contused




----------



## HOBIE

Superb Pics !


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


>


Aww! Motherly love, just boootiful.


----------



## Ljc

Fantastic pics


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, I always come here for my daily fix. Keep ‘em coming, Contused


----------



## Contused

mikeyB said:


> Aye, I always come here for my daily fix. Keep ‘em coming, Contused


Will do…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


>


WOW!


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> The recent Super Blue Moon over Downside Abbey, Stratton-on-the-Fosse…


WOW again!


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Calgary Bay, Isle of Mull, 2nd October 2003…


----------



## Contused

Wild geese take flight at nature reserve in USA…


----------



## Contused

A winter wonderland near Alston in Cumbria…


----------



## mikeyB

My Avatar is Calgary Bay from ground level. Think it was the summer before last. Are those wheelchair tracks on the sand? 

One of the finest beaches in Scotland.


----------



## Contused

mikeyB said:


> …Are those wheelchair tracks on the sand?


After looking at the originals, I think the lines in the lower middle ground of the second photograph are probably tide marks. This second photograph shows Oystercatchers and gulls, and was taken in the vicinity of the public conveniences.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Gelada baboons huddle to keep warm…


----------



## Contused




----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff !


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Surfers riding the Bore on the River Severn…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Don't forget the flowers for St. Valentine's Day…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Langdale, Cumbria…


----------



## HOBIE

Very good !


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Orchid displays at Kew Gardens…


----------



## Contused

Verreaux’s Eagle Owl…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Sunrise at Belvoir Castle in Leicestershire…


----------



## Contused

St Mary’s Lighthouse, Whitley Bay…


----------



## Contused

Japanese macaques…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Two male tompot blennies fighting for mating rights…


----------



## Contused

Sunrise over Bingham, Nottinghamshire…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Scarlet Ibises…


----------



## Contused




----------



## mikeyB

Scarlet ibises ? Looks more like Rubella to me....


----------



## Contused

Tynemouth Priory at sunrise…


----------



## Contused

A Red Kite feeding at Gigrin Farm, Rhayader…


----------



## Contused

Wild camping above Thirlmere valley in the Lake District and, unless I'm very much mistaken, the lights to the left in the middle ground belong to the very pleasant King's Head Hotel…


----------



## Contused




----------



## mikeyB

Apart from the gender, that’s me that is


----------



## Contused

At the Snowdrop Sensation Fair…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A murmuration of starlings…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Mother and daughter Black Rhinos…


----------



## HOBIE

Contused said:


> St Mary’s Lighthouse, Whitley Bay…


I have Jet-Skied around a lot. Went from there to Metro Radio up the Tyne which is more than a tank of juice. Tyne bridge is miles up & came back in the dark.


----------



## Contused

HOBIE said:


> I have Jet-Skied around a lot. Went from there to Metro Radio up the Tyne which is more than a tank of juice. Tyne bridge is miles up & came back in the dark.


Well done. The River Tyne has meant a lot to me for many years but my travels on it have been mainly via the Shields ferry and the various bridges.


----------



## Contused

A Barn Owl…


----------



## Contused

A Pine Marten and mouse…


----------



## Contused

A Golden Eagle, in monochrome…


----------



## mikeyB

My favourite raptor. Beautiful picture, thanks Contused.


----------



## HOBIE

Contused said:


> Well done. The River Tyne has meant a lot to me for many years but my travels on it have been mainly via the Shields ferry and the various bridges.


About 30 off us peddled from Edinburgh to Sunderland for charity via "Coast & Castles". We got on the Shields ferry & I switched off. We had done 200mile. Then bang we had a Police escort to Sunderland which is approx. 6 mile at a speed of 18mph. it nearly done me in . Was a good couple of days & raised pounds many.  for cancer


----------



## Contused

White-tailed sea eagles fight over a fish…


----------



## Contused

European brown bear…


----------



## Contused

A sea lion playing with a starfish…


----------



## Contused

Blossoming cherry trees…


----------



## Contused

A Lakes steamer on Ullswater…





Ullswater in the vicinity of Glenridding…


----------



## Contused

Oi! Where's the feed?


----------



## Contused

'Boo', a Borneo Orangutan…


----------



## HOBIE

Very good


----------



## Contused

Rangers load a tranquillised elephant onto an truck to transfer it to the Tsavo East national park…


----------



## Contused

Little Bavington Tower, Northumberland…


----------



## Contused

A Grey Seal, nicknamed 'Mrs Frisbee', is released back into the sea after treatment…


----------



## Contused

A 'Peeking' Duck…


----------



## HOBIE

Excellent pics Contused !


----------



## Contused

Pink water lilies in full bloom…


----------



## Contused

Short-Eared Owl caught in flight over Portland, Dorset…


----------



## Contused

Oyster mushrooms growing in an underground farm…


----------



## Contused

Snorkelling over a reef in the Seychelles…


----------



## HOBIE

Contused said:


> Snorkelling over a reef in the Seychelles…


Been. Got married there. The sea water is hot. Or is it I am used to the North sea ? Only 4000 tourists at a time. Hundreds of islands.


----------



## HOBIE

A truly wonderful place. We snorkelled with Groupas. Big ------- fish. (when you are in there world ???)


----------



## Contused

A white-tailed eagle rescued in Poland after it ate poisoned carrion is prepared for release…





and flies after being released…


----------



## Contused

A man collects lotus flowers to sell…


----------



## Contused

The northern lights illuminate the Arctic sky near Tromsø…


----------



## Contused

A majestic stag in Bushy Park…


----------



## mikeyB

When I move I’ll miss sights like that. Red deer stags ambling down the main road in the village, looking for love.


----------



## Contused

HOBIE said:


> …Got married there. The sea water is hot. Or is it I am used to the North sea? Only 4000 tourists at a time. Hundreds of islands. A truly wonderful place. We snorkelled with Groupas…


I envy you the Seychelles. I lived in Dar-es-Salaam over sixty years ago and swam in the Indian Ocean at Oyster Bay, sometimes twice a day, depending on tides. I snorkelled too, in warm shallow water, and spotted lots of very colourful small fish, but never any groupers!


----------



## HOBIE

I could not believe the amount of FISH. In rivers & sea. I would not starve there. Am going on google earth to see where you mean, Thks


----------



## HOBIE

Main land across the sea from Seychelles. Very nice. Zanzibar stones throw away . Its so hot there, I went in the sea to cool down but it was red hot sea water ??  Great place


----------



## HOBIE

Was I right Contused ?  What a place to live ?  I remember the bananas there, small but tasted really nice.


----------



## Contused

HOBIE said:


> Was I right Contused ?  What a place to live ?  I remember the bananas there, small but tasted really nice.


Yes, you were right. I flew in to Zanzibar a few times, usually on journeys from the UK to Tanganyika, as it was in those days. On gaining independence Tanganyika and Zanzibar united to become a new country named Tanzania.

I remember Zanzibar especially for the fabulous smells of exotic spices. Bananas were usually small, but very tasty, as were the local oranges. Did you ever eat pineapple or paw-paw (papaya) cut fresh from a garden or plantation?


----------



## Contused

Olive Ridley turtles return to sea after laying eggs…


----------



## Contused

'Diving Belle', St. Vincent Pier, Scarborough…


----------



## HOBIE

Keep them coming pls


----------



## Contused

A roebuck keeps an eye out while foraging during freezing temperatures…


----------



## Contused

'Marley' the sheep has adopted the traits of a dog…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> 'Diving Belle', St. Vincent Pier, Scarborough…


Is this a Wonder of Nature or one of your own photographs Contused?


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> 'Boo', a Borneo Orangutan…


Looks like he could do with a scale & polish!


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Is this a Wonder of Nature or one of your own photographs Contused?


No, not one of mine. It was sourced from a northern newspaper's readers photographs.


----------



## Contused

Murmuration of starlings over Westhay in Somerset…


----------



## Contused

Northern Lights seen from a BA charter flight…


----------



## Contused

Roosters fight for territory and a brood of hens…


----------



## Contused

Snow-covered sheep near Pickering in North York Moors NP…


----------



## Wirrallass

.


----------



## Contused

Deer stag stands in heavy snow, Richmond Park…


----------



## Contused

Frozen waterfall on Pen-Y-Fan in the Brecon Beacons…


----------



## Contused

Seaham Lighthouse, Co. Durham…


----------



## Contused

'Victor' the polar bear at Yorkshire Wildlife Park in Doncaster…


----------



## Contused

Frozen waterfall, Glossop in the Peak District…


----------



## Contused

Pair of stags in Richmond Park…


----------



## Contused

'Boris', the Labradoodle…


----------



## HOBIE

Very good Contused !


----------



## Contused

'Hua Bao', a male Panda…


----------



## Contused

High Force in Teesdale, Co. Durham, during the recent freeze…


----------



## Contused

A beach hut is covered with snow from the ‘Beast from the East’ storm, with Bamburgh Castle in the distance…


----------



## Contused

Vets at a wildlife rehabilitation centre treat an owl that had been wounded by hunters…


----------



## Contused

_Capra Aegagrus_, which are ancestors of the domestic goat and are on the International Union for Conservation of Nature’s red list of threatened species, climb up the side of a mountain…


----------



## Wirrallass

VIDEO OF NATURE'S NATURAL DISASTERS 2018


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

@Ljc...for you


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

Egyptian geese fly over a pond in Frankfurt, Germany…


----------



## Contused

Salisbury Cathedral is seen at dawn…


----------



## Contused

Tourists take photos of cherry blossoms in Yuantongshan Park, Kunming, China. Here's hoping our Spring is on the way…


----------



## Contused

Volunteers collecting plastic on a beach on the Isle of Mull. Scientists found that 31 samples contained microplastics…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## mikeyB

That’s happened in my garden. A quick light brown flash and one less sparrow with a few trailing feathers as evidence.


----------



## Contused

Rush hour in the Yorkshire Dales…


----------



## Contused

Snowdon's snowy peaks…


----------



## Contused

A team of Dogue de Bordeaux dogs arrive on the first day of Crufts 2018, at the NEC Birmingham…


----------



## Contused

A woman walks along a path lined with cherry blossoms in Harrogate, Yorkshire…


----------



## mikeyB

That’s Harrogate for you, dressing to match the trees on your walk.


----------



## Contused

Sanderling wading birds stop during migration, Asturias, Spain…


----------



## Contused

Water rail, Salamanca, Spain…


----------



## Contused

Dalmatian pelicans, Lake Kerkini, Greece…


----------



## Contused

Anyone fancy a Guinness?

Toco toucan, Poconé, Brazil…


----------



## mikeyB

That comment gives away your age, Contused


----------



## Contused

mikeyB said:


> That comment gives away your age, Contused


Yep


----------



## Contused

Whooper swans, Janakkala, Finland…


----------



## HOBIE

The colours are very good !  Makes me want a Pint of the black stuff but I don't like it. Dark beer yes


----------



## Contused

People walk under cherry blossoms in Kunming, Yunnan province, China…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Snowy Owl in Canada…


----------



## Contused

Pine Marten…


----------



## Contused

Nature's sanitation engineers…


----------



## Contused

Northern gannet with discarded netting in its beak, Heligoland…


----------



## HOBIE

Feel sorry for the bird, what a nice colour it is.


----------



## Contused

Black-necked cranes seen in snow in Tibet, the temporary home of more than 8,000 of the birds…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Egyptian goose with her eight goslings


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

@Ljc, this is for you. It'll make you chuckle!


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> View attachment 5785


Just like my ex


----------



## Vince_UK

Contused said:


> Teesdale, County Durham…


Been there many times


----------



## Vince_UK

Contused said:


>


About 5 miles from my UK home


----------



## Vince_UK

Contused said:


> St Mary’s Lighthouse, Whitley Bay…


Interesting Carpark there when I was much younger


----------



## Vince_UK

Just caught up on this thread when I had a few spare minutes. Woderful, wonderful pics. Love every one.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> @Ljc, this is for you. It'll make you chuckle!



@wirralass , Thank you, such beautiful birds and I laughed so much my sides hurt


----------



## Wirrallass

More bird dances you just have to watch!


----------



## Wirrallass

A rare Chinese spider


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

OMG.This is amazing......


----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

Have you ever seen duck armies like this.........


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Meerkats?


----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful array of colours in this video......


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


>


More grass please !


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> More grass please !


Haha!!


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> This is amazing......


Mad Ducks ! You think you have had a bad day


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


>


Serves them right for ordering ice in there Rum & coke   Frightening


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> Mad Ducks ! You think you have had a bad day


I think they're geese HOBIE!


----------



## Wirrallass

Blackpool's Starlings


----------



## Contused




----------



## mikeyB

Just referring to the earlier big  cow videos. These are freaks, forced onto growing by constant injections of antibiotics and other drugs that are perfectly acceptable in the US but banned by Europe. You want steaks from these freaks on your plate? They’ll be on the bargaining chips for any trade agreement with Trump. I feel sick just looking at them.


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


>


Omg they’re huge.
I wouldn’t like to eat any of their meat either.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Omg they’re huge.
> I wouldn’t like to eat any of their meat either.


Neither would I Ljc ~ the whole cow looks like it's made of leather (pun meant). Buddy ugly isn't it but I imagine it's in the guineas book of records!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Aw!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


>


So heart warming! Rather than write boring emails, I have just watched your videos and looked your photos, wonderful!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> So heart warming! Rather than write boring emails, I have just watched your videos and looked your photos, wonderful!


Thanks NJ I'm so glad you enjoyed them ~ I think they're all heartwarming and amazing too. Some wonderful colours especially the birds.


----------



## HOBIE

mikeyB said:


> Just referring to the earlier big  cow videos. These are freaks, forced onto growing by constant injections of antibiotics and other drugs that are perfectly acceptable in the US but banned by Europe. You want steaks from these freaks on your plate? They’ll be on the bargaining chips for any trade agreement with Trump. I feel sick just looking at them.


"The Plastic World" ?     Not green grass ?     Not good.


----------



## Wirrallass

...but alas she wasn't interested....on this occasion!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Gardeners, this is mesmerizing ~ I suggest you turn the volume down a tad.


----------



## mikeyB

That’s beautiful, WL, thanks. Should be prescrbable for blood pressure treatment


----------



## Contused

A male Peacock displaying behind a Rhino…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

My Avatar's Mum ~ two bruvs & sister!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> A male Peacock displaying behind a Rhino…


Looks like Rhino's wearing a tutu!


----------



## Contused

Asiatic lions in Junagadh Gir forest, Gujarat, India…


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Looks like Rhino's wearing a tutu!


Indeed…


----------



## Contused

Sunrise over a very distant St. Michael's Mount, Cornwall…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

@Ljc ~ you'll laugh at this!


----------



## Wirrallass

Wonderful photography here.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

.....and just as a matter of interest...


----------



## Contused

Macaque monkeys soak in the warmth of mountain hotsprings…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Asiatic lions in Junagadh Gir forest, Gujarat, India…


They look so adorable ~ but then looks can be deceiving!


----------



## Heath o

When nature takes over


----------



## Contused

Mother carries a rare white lion cub in Kruger National Park…


----------



## Wirrallass

Fierce looking Piranha


----------



## Contused

Heugh headland, Hartlepool…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Heugh headland, Hartlepool…


Oh my word ~ that looks similar to a Tsunami wave!Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Oh my word ~ that looks similar to a Tsunami wave!


No, just a North Sea storm…


----------



## Contused

Asian Shepherd dog with leopard cub…


----------



## Contused

Newborn Black Spider monkey…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Newborn Black Spider monkey…


Aw just adorable


----------



## Contused

A grizzly bear in Yellowstone National Park. The species is among the country’s endangered animals…


----------



## Contused

Aurora Borealis over Shetland Islands…


----------



## Contused

Endangered California condors huddle around a watering hole…


----------



## Contused

Eradication of 200,000 mice from New Zealand islands raises hopes for native species…


----------



## Contused

_Gaillardia pulchella_ in Aspen, Colorado…


----------



## Contused

Gold Hill, Shaftesbury, after an early morning shower of snow…


----------



## Contused

_Helleborus orientalis_…


----------



## Contused

Highland coos in the Kilpatrick Hills…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

A one-horned rhinoceros passes through woodland during the rhino census inside the Pobitora wildlife sanctuary in Morigaon district of India…


----------



## Contused

Riding on Bondi Beach, Australia…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Lanny

Aw, wirralass, love these hummingbird videos! They are truly amazing: nature’s natural & better than manmade helicopters! 

But, have you noticed the irony of their their high energy, fast paced lifestyles fuelled by nectar: sugar! That we as diabetics can’t handle very well!


----------



## Contused

Siberian Tiger -vs- Guinea Fowl…


----------



## Contused

Sunset on the coast off Gaza City…


----------



## Contused

Urban fox looks for food in snowy Bournemouth garden…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Gold Hill, Shaftesbury, after an early morning shower of snow…


Looks like the hill the boy is cycling down in bygone days for the Hovis bread advert!
WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Looks like the hill the boy is cycling down in bygone days for the Hovis bread advert!
> WL


It is indeed. Back in the early 70's I spent a week working in Shaftesbury and walked down and up that hill once during a lunch break. A lovely area.


----------



## Wirrallass

Tissues at the ready!!


----------



## Contused

The Moul n'ga Cirque in the Tadrart region, southeast Algeria, with wave clouds above. The Acacus Mountains are a mountain range in western Libya, part of the Sahara…


----------



## Contused

Seal and huge stringray fighting off coast of Cape Town, South Africa…


----------



## Contused

This little fish attempts to make a break for freedom as it tries to leap from a hungry pelican bill. Unfortunately the minnow's luck had run out and the pelican managed to gobble it up. The lucky photographer captured this fleeting moment whilst photographing the Australian Pelican at the Oxenford Weir on the Gold Coast in Australia. He said: “I was very happy with the sharpness and composition of the image and then I saw the fish! It happened pretty fast, so I didn’t know what I had captured until after looking at the camera screen. The little fish being in the pelicans bill was the icing on the cake!"


----------



## Contused

North Country Cheviot ewes and lambs no more than a few days old in a lambing shed on Oxnam Row Farm at dawn in the Scottish Borders…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

A phenomenon dubbed STEVE, more properly described as a Strong Thermal Emission Velocity Enhancement, which was seen during displays of the Aurora Borealis overnight from the isles of Skye and Lewis in Scotland…


----------



## HOBIE

Some brilliant pics !


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Aw!


----------



## Contused

A daisy is covered in snow on the first day of spring in Duesseldorf…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Lanny

Aw!  @Contused! Never knew there are pink daisys!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Aw!  @Contused! Never knew there are pink daisys!


Here's a field of them @Lanny


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Aw!  @Contused! Never knew there are pink daisys!


Nor me! However, my wife has just told me that she has grown pink and red daisies on our patio in years gone by. Just shows how observant I am.

For instance, _Bellis Perennis_…


----------



## Contused

Gokyo Lakes, Nepal…


----------



## Northerner

Contused said:


> Gokyo Lakes, Nepal…


Stunning!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

A Kangaroo with joey on the empty street of Wildlife Drive in Tathra following the bushfire on the NSW south coast, Australia…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Tissues at the ready!


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Lanny

What IS that, @Northerner?


----------



## Lanny

Is it a cat?


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Is it a cat?


Yes


----------



## Lanny

Must have been trying to avoid a dunk in the bath, then!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> View attachment 8199


I wonder if the cat is standing on a pane of glass ~ as in maybe a coffee/or dining table ~ and the photo is taken from underneath!


----------



## Heath o

Used to 


wirralass said:


> Looks like the hill the boy is cycling down in bygone days for the Hovis bread advert!
> WL


Love that advert


----------



## Contused

Waldemar Meierl swims in a lake in minus 2 degrees Celsius in Biebesheim, Germany. Waldemar does this twice a week with his brother Gustav, and recently two swans have taken to joining them…


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry Contused, I didn't realise you'd posted the above photo whilst i was downloading my next video


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Sorry Contused, I didn't realise you'd posted the above photo whilst i was downloading my next video


No probs


----------



## HOBIE

Keep them coming U2 please


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> Keep them coming U2 please


We'll do our best HOBIE
WL


----------



## Contused

The sun rises over Mumbles Head in Swansea, South Wales…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

@HOBIE....this is for you


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> @HOBIE....this is for you


Thank you very much Wirralass. I have a full video of going around the main island of Mahe.  In a soft top Suzuki. White sands with tropical fish all over. The Fish & Fruit market was to die for.  Me in a white jacket/black pants & wife with lovely wedding dress on the white sandy beach. 30 mins before I got married I was in the pool.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

Fallow deer enjoy the spring weather in the grounds of Chatsworth House in Derbyshire, which is due to open for the summer season after the completion of the biggest renovation project for 200 years…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


>


Cool ! & big bear ?


----------



## Lanny

@wirralass, did you know that not one soldier was found in one piece & every individual one had to be painstakingly pieced back together: one massive headache of a jigsaw puzzle! And, there is now growing evidence among historians that it was actually thought up by Mi Yue, china’s first stateswoman & the grandmother of the first emperor!


----------



## mikeyB

Just for info, today is the thirteenth anniversary of the first video ever posted on YouTube. 

You might say, it’s been a success


----------



## Wirrallass

Feather plucking!


----------



## HOBIE

Well worth a watch, you would think it would fly with it ?


----------



## Contused

A coypu fends off its baby in the mud during a fight over a carrot in a park in Frankfurt…


----------



## Contused

Rica, a Linne's two-toed Sloth, in the new Energy for Life Tropical House at Marwell Zoo in Hampshire before the public opening on Monday, March 26…


----------



## Contused

Storks feed on scraps left by locals in a snowy meadow in Targowisko, Poland…


----------



## Contused

A man takes a photo in front of blooming cherry blossoms in Tokyo…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Rica, a Linne's two-toed Sloth, in the new Energy for Life Tropical House at Marwell Zoo in Hampshire before the public opening on Monday, March 26…


Ah! I spy you!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> A man takes a photo in front of blooming cherry blossoms in Tokyo…


Beautiful. Thanks for sharing this  Contused. I love cherry blossom trees but alas the blossoms don't last long


----------



## Contused

Helmi the highland cow seen 'moshing' by her owner Kati Huusansaar in Finland…


----------



## Contused

The Border Hound Trailing Association race their hounds on a foggy Langholm Moor. The trails, laid with aniseed and paraffin, cover several miles and the race lasts for around 20 to 30 minutes depending on the class…


----------



## Contused

People walk under cherry blossoms in full bloom in Tokyo…


----------



## Contused

Grass reflected in Lattone Lough which is split by the border. Seen from near Ballinacor, Northern Ireland…


----------



## Wirrallass

Exotic flowers in the shape of women??!! Who'd have thought?!!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Exotic flowers in the shape of women??!! Who'd have thought?!!


Searching Snopes.com for the term 'Narilatha' reveals that it is false, in their opinion


----------



## Contused

Two brown bears challenge each other in the animal park at Neuschönau, Germany…


----------



## Contused

Alpacas wait in their pens before being judged at the British Alpaca Society National Show held at The International Centre in Telford, Shropshire…


----------



## Contused

Visitors ride boats on the Chidorigafuchi moat, surrounded by cherry blossoms in Tokyo…


----------



## Contused

Walkers look down to Fort William, Corpach and Loch Eil from Aonach Mor, situated in the shadows of Ben Nevis…


----------



## HOBIE

Superb Pics. Its a wonderful thing "Nature"


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Searching Snopes.com for the term 'Narilatha' reveals that it is false, in their opinion


Haha!! Hence my caption!!


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Haha!! Hence my caption!!


It just struck me as being too good to be true!


----------



## Nixxy




----------



## HOBIE

Contused said:


> Walkers look down to Fort William, Corpach and Loch Eil from Aonach Mor, situated in the shadows of Ben Nevis…


I know its not "Latrig" in the Lakes but it reminds me of it. Keswick is like toy town & you can see the whole of Derwent  Water


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, that is a great view in the Lakes, Hobie. Mind you, the mountains are a bit higher in the highlands. There was still snow on the tops yesterday.


----------



## Contused

People row boats at night under cherry trees in blossom, ten days earlier than average due to warm weather, at the Chidorigafuchi moat in Tokyo…


----------



## Contused

Mahouts bathe an elephant at a temple on the outskirts of Kochi in India…


----------



## Contused

A bird rests on a tree during sunset in San Jose Villanueva, El Salvador…


----------



## Contused

The sun rises over the Firth of Forth, South Queensferry…


----------



## Lanny

@Contused, out for a walk earlier & the cherry blossoms are budding again. So, hopefully will go on to bloom soon this time! They just started to bud couple of weeks ago & then retreated with the colder, stormier weather!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> @Contused, out for a walk earlier & the cherry blossoms are budding again. So, hopefully will go on to bloom soon this time! They just started to bud couple of weeks ago & then retreated with the colder, stormier weather!


Where did you walk? I'm trying to visit Westonbirt Arboretum in Gloucestershire to enjoy the blossom, but the weather recently has militated against a pleasant visit


----------



## Lanny

My hometown of Ballymoney on the Causeway Coast in Northern Ireland: where Game of Thrones is filmed! Causeway Coast that is not my town! But, Ballymoney’s famous for being the birthplace & hometown of the late Joey Dunlop 5 times World motobike champion!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> My hometown of Ballymoney on the Causeway Coast in Northern Ireland: where Game of Thrones is filmed! Causeway Coast that is not my town! But, Ballymoney’s famous for being the birthplace & hometown of the late Joey Dunlop 5 times World motobike champion!


I reckon @HOBIE will be interested to hear this Lanny
WL


----------



## HOBIE

Lanny said:


> My hometown of Ballymoney on the Causeway Coast in Northern Ireland: where Game of Thrones is filmed! Causeway Coast that is not my town! But, Ballymoney’s famous for being the birthplace & hometown of the late Joey Dunlop 5 times World motobike champion!


I have met Mr Dunlop at the IoM TT. What a gentleman & I mean that. He was adjusting his brakes on his own bike talking to us & then went on to win the TT. Man under pressure but did not show. A regular bloke but a true star. I have been in the Joey Dunlop simulator which is mind blowing & shows how skillful he was. A big loss for us.


----------



## Lanny

I was reminded of our town’s claim to fame as I can hear the bikers showing up for their annual pilgrimage to his memorial gardens before the annual big road bike race Northwest 200 across 3 towns, 2 counties & 3 borough councils at the Causeway Coast. Bit of an oddity that the Causeway Coast is really a Tourist area that covers small towns in the North East &, because of the winding around the coastline county lines, 2 counties!


----------



## mikeyB

Contused said:


> The sun rises over the Firth of Forth, South Queensferry…


Lovely picture, but short of a bridge now with the beautiful new cable stay Quennsferry crossing.


----------



## Wirrallass

OMG!




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This film is 13+mins long but well worth watching IMHO.




WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## KayC

wirralass said:


>


This is beautiful.  I'm living in Canada now, so I hope one day I can see something like it.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

KayC said:


> This is beautiful.  I'm living in Canada now, so I hope one day I can see something like it.


Thank you KayC ~ its something that's been on my to do list for a long time and hope I can make it a reality one day


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

@KayC ~This is for you x


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

This is funny


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


>



I have seen 5 aurora’s here in Northern Ireland & they CAN be seen in the UK when the sun has a very active sunspot cycle every 8-11 years: when a series of Lunar & Solar eclipses are seen for those lucky few where the moon’s shadow races across the Earth!

The UK is just about north enough to be able to see them, maybe not at its best, but, still very beautiful! Displays can last a few hours! You need to wrap up very warm, grab a chair to sit on & a flask of hot tea is a good idea too. It moves quite slowly, compared to timelapse videos & the predominant colour is green with a few red phases & patches. Purples & blues are much rarer & I’ve only seen that once. Everytime the Sun’s very active cycle comes around I wish & hope that the weather is clear enough for me to see at least one! Light cloud is ok but, not rain or heavy overcast clouds!

It’s notoriously unpredictable even in Norway & Canada where the best displays are seen. You have to be willing to stay awake through the night in the hopes of seeing one around that time of solar hyperactivity! Ooh!!! It’s SO worth it though!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ah poor little ducks!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

https://goo.gl/images/AtaHqs


----------



## Wirrallass

Missing your photo's @Contused ~ hope you're ok.
WL


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Missing your photo's @Contused ~ hope you're ok.
> WL


I'm fine, thank you. However, other's demands get in the way sometimes. I'm on driver duty today. Brrmm, brrmm…


----------



## Contused

An aerial view of cherry blossoms at the East Lake in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province…


----------



## Contused

A Chinese phoenix appears in a rapeseed field in She county, Anhui province…


----------



## Contused

Holidaymakers had a close call when a curious elephant poked its head into their safari jeep to look for food and nearly tipped the vehicle over. Dramatic photos show the enormous Asian elephant thrust its trunk and tusks through the window of the jeep, getting them caught as the panicked driver tries to speed away. The truck comes close to toppling over as one fearful passenger even hangs from its side in a bid to avoid the upset animal. Wildlife photographer Sergey Savvi captured the startling encounter while on safari in Sri Lanka's Yala National Park with his wife Julia…


----------



## Contused

A visitor takes a photograph of cherry blossoms in full bloom in Tokyo…


----------



## Contused

The sun rises in rural Flintshire on Sunday morning…


----------



## Contused

A landscape photographer captured this stunning rainbow over Portland Bill just before sunset…


----------



## Contused

A man was attempting to capture a photo of a Little Owl he had spotted a few months earlier in Bakewell, when a horse galloped over and stuck his face inside the lens and photobombed the picture…


----------



## Contused

A worker picks ranunculus at the Flower Fields, in the hills of North San Diego county, California…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful photos @Contused ~ thanks for sharing.
WL


----------



## Ditto

A lit up pagoda! I didn't know they did that. Lovely. 

Lol at that hossie.


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Beautiful photos @Contused ~ thanks for sharing.
> WL


You're very welcome


----------



## Contused

The scenery of Fengyan Terraces in Xuanwuo Township of Hanyin county, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. The Fengjiang Terrace and Yanping Terrace, or the Fengyan Terraces, which could date back to over 250 years ago are of great significance to the study of Chinese ancient farming culture…


----------



## Contused

Visitors take in the scenery at a garden in Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province, in the south-west of the country…


----------



## Contused

A Guerrero community police officer looks at his mobile phone as he stands guard at an illegal poppy field in Heliodoro Castillo, Mexico…


----------



## Contused

Zoo keeper Andre Bauma is cuddled by one of the gorillas at Senkwekwe Centre in Virunga National Park, Democratic Republic of Congo…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Zoo keeper Andre Bauma is cuddled by one of the gorillas at Senkwekwe Centre in Virunga National Park, Democratic Republic of Congo…


This is very touching ~ a moment of trust ~ devotion ~ respect and love for each other


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

A farmer at work at a peach planting garden in Matou town, Linyi city, China…


----------



## Contused

A visitor takes a photo under illuminated cherry blossoms in full bloom at Ueno Park in Tokyo…


----------



## Contused

A face appears in the waves on Lake Erie…


----------



## Contused

Snow covers the ground in Weardale, County Durham…


----------



## Contused

A cheetah wanders into the safari vehicle of a family on a trip to the Serengeti in Tanzania…


----------



## Contused

Two ice climbers in the entrance of a cave at Athabasca Glacier in the Columbia Icefields, Canada…


----------



## Lanny

Aw!  Those are stunning!  Thanks for posting @Contused!


----------



## Contused

Visitors enjoy the 30th cherry blossom festival at Yuyuantan Park in Beijing…


----------



## Contused

Snow hares defy the spring at Fehmarn, Germany…


----------



## Contused

Bears have a tender moment in the Cabarceno Natural Park in Spain…


----------



## Contused

Farmers create vivid pictures on canola fields in Huangshan, east China's Anhui Province…


----------



## Contused

Dozens of newly discovered giant dinosaur footprints on a Scottish island are helping to shed light on the Jurassic reptiles' evolution. The 170 million-year-old tracks were made in a muddy lagoon off the north-east coast of what is now the Isle of Skye. Most of the prints were made by the "older cousins" of Tyrannosaurus rex, called theropods, which stood up to two metres tall, and by similarly sized long-necked sauropods…


----------



## Contused

Full moon rising over Oban, looking west towards the islands of Kerrera and Mull on Easter Sunday in a rare clear spell during the recent bad weather…


----------



## Contused

People relax under cherry blossom trees in Kameoka Yawaraginomichi Sakura Park in Japan…


----------



## Contused

Volunteers ride electric bikes on a cliff-side walkway on Laojun mountain to raise awareness of environmentally-friendly travel, Luoyang, China…


----------



## Contused

An Indian mahout washes his elephant in the Yamuna River in New Delhi…


----------



## Contused

A man trains his horse on the outskirts of Ahmedabad, India…


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Aw!  Those are stunning!  Thanks for posting @Contused!


You're very welcome


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Volunteers ride electric bikes on a cliff-side walkway on Laojun mountain to raise awareness of environmentally-friendly travel, Luoyang, China…



Whoa! That’s some hair raising bike ride!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooo dear ~ Lion Dad doesnt seem too impressed to see his cubs


----------



## KayC

The attached video is not Ahhhhhhhh cute, it’s more like ewwwwwwwww creepy, but I’m sure you will witness the wonder of nature ! 
I didn’t know what was going on first, the magic is towards the end, so Just to be sure to watch right to the end.

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Contused

Cherry blossoms are pictured at the Yuantouzhu (Turtle Head Isle) scenic spot in Wuxi, eastern China's Jiangsu Province…


----------



## Contused

Luskentyre Sands, Isle of Harris…


----------



## Contused

Somerset Lavender at Horsepond Farm near Radstock…


----------



## Contused

Cherry blossom at The Stray in Harrogate…


----------



## Contused

Cheddar Gorge in Somerset…


----------



## Contused

Mealt Falls, Isle of Skye…


----------



## Contused

A young panda eats bamboo shoots at the Chengdu Giant Panda Breeding Research Base in Chengdu, China…


----------



## Contused

An osprey fishing in a Scottish loch…


----------



## Lanny

Aw!!! More stunning pctures @Contused! 

The panda is @wirralass having lunch: in accordance with her current avatar picture!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Aw!!! More stunning pctures @Contused!
> 
> The panda is @wirralass having lunch: in accordance with her current avatar picture!


----------



## Contused

A ranger tries to cover the eyes of 2½-year-old female Southern white rhino, Elia, to calm her down after being shot with a tranquilizer dart from a helicopter during an ear notching exercise for identification in Meru National Park, Kenya…


----------



## Contused

Mute Swans land on the Serpentine in Hyde Park…


----------



## Contused

Tree-climbing goats feed on an argania spinosa, known as an argan tree, in Essaouira, Morocco. By eating the fruit and spitting out the seeds, the goats help to propagate more argan trees for oil…


----------



## Contused

A female adult jaguar atop a tree at the Mamiraua sustainable development reserve. Brazilian jaguars, imperilled by hunters, ranchers and destruction of their habitat, have learned to survive at least one menace - flooding in the Amazon – by climbing trees. The big cats stay up high from April to July when the rainforest floor is under deep water…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Tree-climbing goats feed on an argania spinosa, known as an argan tree, in Essaouira, Morocco. By eating the fruit and spitting out the seeds, the goats help to propagate more argan trees for oil…



Now THAT is not something seen everyday! Who would have thought goats can climb trees!


----------



## Contused

A grown mantled Guereza grabs a new born baby from another at the zoo in Prague, Czech Republic. The baby guereza was born on Tuesday, April 3, and as at April 6, its sex was still unknown…


----------



## Contused

British shipwreck that became a grove of trees despite being 330 yards from the coastline and being used for target practice during WW2. The image shows the fascinating wreckage of the SS City of Adelaide, a passenger steam ship that was launched from Britain on 22 December 1863, was wrecked by a fire in 1912 and is now part of the island's ominous shipwreck trail…


----------



## Contused

A group of gannets fishing. A pair of white gannets cause a splash as they battle for the same mackerel - grabbing it in their beaks at the same time at the Noss National Nature Reserve off the east of mainland Shetland in Bressay, Scotland…


----------



## Contused

A golfer hits out of the azaleas on the 13th hole during the third round of the 2018 Masters at the Augusta National golf club in Georgia, US…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> A golfer hits out of the azaleas on the 13th hole during the third round of the 2018 Masters at the Augusta National golf club in Georgia, US…



That looks like Northern Ireland player Rory Mc Ilroy!


----------



## HOBIE

I was thinking the same. Electricory bikes ?   Keep them coming pls


----------



## HOBIE

Contused said:


> Tree-climbing goats feed on an argania spinosa, known as an argan tree, in Essaouira, Morocco. By eating the fruit and spitting out the seeds, the goats help to propagate more argan trees for oil…


otherwise known as a Goat Tree ?


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> That looks like Northern Ireland player Rory Mc Ilroy!


Yes, that's correct. Well spotted!


----------



## Contused

HOBIE said:


> otherwise known as a Goat Tree ?


Sixteen Goats In A Tree…


----------



## Contused

A young woman takes selfies in 'The Infinity Garden' full of cherry blossom flowers…


----------



## Contused

Beinn a’ Chaorainn seen from Creag Meagaidh, a mountain on the northern side of Glen Spean in Scotland…


----------



## Contused

Stunning pictures from Scotland's very own Sahara - the wind blasted Luskentyre dunes of the Isle of Harris…


----------



## Contused

A wonderful view over the still waters of Buttermere as valleys in the Lake District are shrouded in mist leaving only the highest fells clear from the spectacle…


----------



## Contused

*Lantana camara* blossoms turn a field magenta in Chuancang village, China…


----------



## Contused

Wild geese take off from Lake Eber during their spring migration in Afyonkarahisar, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

Richard the gorilla sits in a sulking pose as his newborn son Ajabu tries to get his dad's attention at Prague Zoo…


----------



## Contused

Europe's oldest gorilla Fatou eats her birthday cake as she turns 61 at the Zoologischer Garten zoo in Berlin. Fatou is the oldest gorilla of her kind living in Europe…


----------



## Contused

Azaleas in full bloom at Nagushiyama park, Sasebo, Japan, where about 100,000 different kinds of the shrub are blooming…






A visitor photographs azaleas in full bloom at Nagushiyama Park in Sasebo, Nagasaki Prefecture, southwestern Japan. Some 100,000 different kinds of azaleas are blooming during the spring period at the park…


----------



## Contused

Enjoying the sun in St James' Park, London…


----------



## Contused

Hounds display during the Southdown & Eridge point to point meeting in Godstone, Surrey…


----------



## Contused

Chionodoxa and daffodils bloom on the lawns around Alnwick Castle, Northumberland…


----------



## Contused

A great egret stands in calm water in Fremont, California…


----------



## Contused

The setting sun at Weymouth harbour in Dorset…


----------



## Contused

An orca whale hunts sea lion pups on a beach at Punta Norte Valdes Peninsula, Argentina…


----------



## Wirrallass

Motherly love


----------



## Wirrallass

Aw!


----------



## Contused

The sun rises at Corfe Castle in Dorset…


----------



## Contused

A colourful tulip field outside the town of Ismil, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

Walking amongst tulips in the Earl's Garden at Arundel Castle in West Sussex, which is celebrating its 10th birthday by hosting its largest ever Tulip Festival…


----------



## Contused

A woman enjoys the sun in a rapeseed field in Chelsfield, Kent…


----------



## Contused

The sun rises behind the Liverpool skyline…


----------



## Contused

A Weeping Cherry Tree in blossom at RHS Garden Wisley in Surrey…


----------



## Contused

A hiker looks at the view from the summit of Hallin Fell in the Lake District…


----------



## Contused

Daffodils bloom in front of Warkworth Castle in Northumberland…


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> The sun rises at Corfe Castle in Dorset…


I love Dorset...we used to go there often


----------



## Bubbsie

A certified Wild Haggis


----------



## Bubbsie

Proof wild haggis are making a resurgence...baby haggis everywhere.


----------



## Bubbsie

A fox in full flight


----------



## Bubbsie

A two headed deer?


----------



## Bubbsie

Grace & Beauty


----------



## Bubbsie

Lemurs who lunch...


----------



## jusme

Great photos Bubbsie.

jusme


----------



## Contused

The blossoming bulb fields and water canals in Keukenhof Park, Lisse, The Netherlands, one of the largest flower gardens in the world with about seven million flower bulbs planted every year…


----------



## Contused

The sun sets in the middle of London Eye, as seen from Greenwich Park…


----------



## Contused

Meteors burn up as they enter the earth’s atmosphere, Salgótarján, Hungary…


----------



## Contused

Fog drifts around skyscrapers on the city’s waterfront, Qingdao, China…


----------



## Contused

Stafel, Switzerland, 17 April: Competitors climb in front of the Matterhorn at the start of the 21st Glacier Patrol race in which highly experienced hiker-skiers trek for over 53km (33 miles) along the Haute Route along the Swiss-Italian border…


----------



## Contused

Alliums are arranged during staging day at the Harrogate spring flower show…


----------



## Contused

Women dressed in traditional costumes hold durians at a department store in Bangkok, Thailand…


----------



## Contused

A woman walks through the Tai Haku cherry tree orchard at Alnwick, Northumberland…


----------



## Bubbsie

jusme said:


> Great photos Bubbsie.
> 
> jusme


Always enjoyed looking through this thread jusme...so thought I would add some which I particularly liked...and some that were funny...so far my favourites are the baby haggis.


----------



## Bubbsie

Fennec Fox...I'm fascinated by those ears


----------



## Bubbsie

Our own Red Fox...beautiful


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> The sun sets in the middle of London Eye, as seen from Greenwich Park…


One of my favourite places Greenwich Park.


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> Women dressed in traditional costumes hold durians at a department store in Bangkok, Thailand…


Looks beautiful...but...are these the fruits that smell rotten?


----------



## Bubbsie

Mother & Daughter...simply beautiful


----------



## Bubbsie

Taking care of the kids...I wouldn't want to cross him.


----------



## HOBIE

Bubbsie said:


> Fennec Fox...I'm fascinated by those ears
> 
> View attachment 8554


What big ears ! Eh what did you say ?


----------



## Bubbsie

Babies...irresistible


----------



## Bubbsie

I couldn't resist this one...a baby Panda...who could?


----------



## Bubbsie

Another one


----------



## Bubbsie

Even this deadly little Puffer fish looks like butter wouldn't melt in it's mouth.


----------



## Bubbsie

And there's more...this one is just too cute


----------



## jusme

Really beautiful photos Bubbsie really cute and had me smiling all the way through them.

jusme


----------



## Contused

The sun rises as base units for offshore wind turbines are towed across the North Sea, near Cullercoats, Tyne and Wear…


----------



## Bubbsie

Mother & Daughter at lunch


----------



## Contused

Named after its amazing skin, the reticulated glass frog's translucent underbelly leaves its organs visible in this image taken in Ecuador…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Named after its amazing skin, the reticulated glass frog's translucent underbelly leaves its organs visible in this image taken in Ecuador…



Certainly not something you see everyday! But, not sure I like the look of it though!


----------



## Contused

Castaway on the Similan Islands in Thailand…


----------



## Contused

A mammoth skeleton is prepared for display in front of the Cathedral in Strasbourg, France, as part of the ‘Industrie Magnifique’ festival…


----------



## Contused

Pilgrims visit the Boudhanath stupa in Kathmandu, Nepal, during celebrations marking the Buddha’s birthday…





Pigeons rest at the dome of Boudhanath Stupa during the birth anniversary of Buddha also known as Vesak Day…


----------



## Contused

Tour guides put on a show while standing on steel wires between the cliffs of Laojun mountain on the first day of the International Workers’ Day holiday in Luoyang, China…


----------



## Contused

An aerial shot shows boats on the Cotswold Water Park…


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> Named after its amazing skin, the reticulated glass frog's translucent underbelly leaves its organs visible in this image taken in Ecuador…


Blimey...never expected that!


----------



## Bubbsie

jusme said:


> Really beautiful photos Bubbsie really cute and had me smiling all the way through them.
> 
> jusme


Same here jusme


----------



## Bubbsie

Definitely a bad hair day


----------



## Bubbsie

This just appealed to me...what a great way to start the day smiling


----------



## Bubbsie

Camera shy...I don't think so


----------



## Bubbsie

I have no idea how this happened...or why?


----------



## Contused

Winter sunlight floods into dangerous ice-coated caves, turning the walls gold and blue. In stormy winters at Lake Baikal, just north of Mongolia, water coats the insides of the caves on the lake's rocky shores, freezing into ice stalactites which hang from the ceilings…


----------



## Contused

Guests stand beneath a Baobab tree illuminated by fire in the Okavango Delta, Botswana…


----------



## Contused

A group of playful penguins dive around a photographer in clear Antarctic water. The photographer was able to get close to the penguins as they jumped in and out of the cold water at Port Lockroy, an island off the Antarctic peninsula…


----------



## Contused

A full moon, known as a Pink Moon in the month of April, rises behind the bronze sculpture of an Arctic Tern on the sea front at North Berwick in East Lothian…


----------



## Contused

People feed fruit to an elephant on the Kataragama-Buttala road in Sri Lanka…


----------



## Contused

A man struggles with an umbrella while walking along the west coast on a blustery day in Ardara, Eire…


----------



## Contused

*Sphyraena genie*, the blackfin barracuda…


----------



## Contused

Steam returns to the Settle to Carlisle railway line, as the first 'Dalesman' train hauls passengers on the most scenic railway in England. Pictured is the LMS Stanier Class 8F 48151 powering over Arten Gill Viaduct - high in the Cumbrian Pennines - as passengers enjoy stunning views along the backbone of England…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> A full moon, known as a Pink Moon in the month of April, rises behind the bronze sculpture of an Arctic Tern on the sea front at North Berwick in East Lothian…



That must have taken SOME alignment on the photographer’s part!


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> A man struggles with an umbrella while walking along the west coast on a blustery day in Ardara, Eire…


I can totally relate to this one Contused


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> *Sphyraena genie*, the blackfin barracuda…


Spectacular.


----------



## Bubbsie

Definitely one for the stage...this squirrel is giving it's all...


----------



## Bubbsie




----------



## Bubbsie

I know it's wrong...but I want one of these.


----------



## Carolg

Not a great photo, but fort William to mallaig. Stunning, an I think it’s the bridge used in Harry Potter movie, or so someone told me


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Not a great photo, but fort William to mallaig. Stunning, an I think it’s the bridge used in Harry Potter movie, or so someone told me


I think you might be right Carol...stunning scenery...although I think I might be a little nervous crossing it.


----------



## Carolg

It was fine. Picture does not do it justice


----------



## Bubbsie

Beautiful baby


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> It was fine. Picture does not do it justice


Oh you've been over this bridge...did you look down?


----------



## Carolg

Yes I did and you could see the front of the train going across the bridge. A bit weird sitting near the back of train, but stunning, and I don’t really like heights.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Yes I did and you could see the front of the train going across the bridge. A bit weird sitting near the back of train, but stunning, and I don’t really like heights.


Brave Carol...I'm not sure I could.


----------



## jusme

Bubbsie and I thought I had bad hair days!!!!   I loved the toothy frog I need to get a picture of it and post it around the house to make me smile where ever I go. Great photos again.

jusme


----------



## Bubbsie

jusme said:


> Bubbsie and I thought I had bad hair days!!!!   I loved the toothy frog I need to get a picture of it and post it around the house to make me smile where ever I go. Great photos again.
> 
> jusme


That has to be a fake jusme...I've never heard of or seen a frog with teeth?...but it's a great photo that really made me smile when I saw it.


----------



## Bubbsie

jusme said:


> Bubbsie and I thought I had bad hair days!!!!
> 
> jusme


Yes I'm afraid that's my hair if I get caught in the rain.


----------



## Contused




----------



## HOBIE

Looks like its just been to the barbers


----------



## Contused

Sunset on the resort island of Boracay, in the Philippines…


----------



## Contused

Diver Oliver Volz cleans green sea turtle Speedy at the SeaLife aquarium in Timmendorfer Strand, Germany…


----------



## Contused

Five months old ice bear Nanook dries up at Gelsenkirchen Zoo, Germany…


----------



## Contused

A gardener waters plants inside the newly restored Victorian Temperate House in Kew Gardens. It has reopened to the public after a five-year restoration…






The world's largest Victorian glasshouse reopens at Kew Gardens following renovations lasting five years…


----------



## Contused

Competitors ride their bikes during Stage 5 of the 13th edition of Titan Desert 2018 mountain biking race around Merzouga in Morocco…


----------



## Contused

A machine cultivates a tulip field in Magdeburg, Germany, separating the blossoms from the rest of the plant. The bulbs are cleared and processed during July and August…






Workers prepare to separate tulip blossoms from the rest of the plant in Magdeburg, Germany…


----------



## Bubbsie

Extreme clouds


----------



## Bubbsie

More extreme clouds


----------



## Bubbsie

Can this be real...extreme sports taken to the maximum ...I have no idea how he will get down


----------



## Bubbsie

Another extreme...camping!


----------



## Contused

Carolg said:


> Not a great photo, but fort William to mallaig. Stunning, an I think it’s the bridge used in Harry Potter movie, or so someone told me





Bubbsie said:


> I think you might be right Carol...stunning scenery...although I think I might be a little nervous crossing it.


It's the Glenfinnan Viaduct. Here's a few more shots…


----------



## Contused

The sun rising behind the lighthouse at the end of Whitby pier on the Yorkshire coast…


----------



## Contused

A peacock displays his plumage…


----------



## Contused

A jogger runs through a field of oilseed rape near Stathern in the Vale of Belvoir, Leicestershire…


----------



## Contused

Ethnic Miao villagers in Liuzhou, China, take part in a ploughing competition to mark Li Xia, the beginning of summer…


----------



## Contused

A jogger running past bluebells at sunrise on a glorious and cloudless Sunday morning at Billingham in north east England…


----------



## Contused

As darkness falls in the Lake District, the bright lights from hundreds of walkers' head torches cascade down the ridge line of Catbells in Cumbria during the Lakeland Festival of Light. Hundreds of volunteers scaled the famous Lake District fell at sunset to form a chain of light from the 1,480ft summit to the edge of Derwentwater near Keswick. The event was organised by the Lakeland Mountain Guides to raise funds for PHASE worldwide, a charity supporting projects in Nepal…


----------



## Contused

Andaman Masked Owl…


----------



## Contused

An ash plume rises above the Kilauea volcano on Big Island, Hawaii. As many as 10,000 people have been asked to leave their homes following the eruption…






A new fissure spraying lava fountains as high as about 230 feet (70 m) according to United States Geological Survey is shown from Luana Street in Leilani Estates subdivision on Kilauea Volcano's lower East Rift Zone in Hawaii…


----------



## Carolg

Contused said:


> It's the Glenfinnan Viaduct. Here's a few more shots…


Beautiful photos. Great trip if anyone is in those parts


----------



## HOBIE

Bubbsie said:


> Can this be real...extreme sports taken to the maximum ...I have no idea how he will get down
> 
> View attachment 8664


I recon he threw the bike & climbed


----------



## Contused

Bubbsie said:


> Can this be real...extreme sports taken to the maximum ...I have no idea how he will get down
> 
> View attachment 8664


Take a butcher's at this…


----------



## HOBIE

Superb ! I really like the music too ..Thks.  Will try that ( getting over fence )


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> Take a butcher's at this…


OMG...I have to be honest...I felt sick watching that...wow!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Beautiful photos. Great trip if anyone is in those parts


Fabulous photos...I can see the attraction...but definitely  not for me.


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Take a butcher's at this…



Crikey! That took nerves of steel! Going up was bad enough but, going down at that speed! Hands over eyes!
He certainly deserved his rest on the sandy shoreline at the end! Amazing video to watch! Never seen anything like it before!


----------



## Carolg

Contused said:


> Take a butcher's at this…


Wow, and music as well.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Crikey! That took nerves of steel! Going up was bad enough but, going down at that speed! Hands over eyes!
> He certainly deserved his rest on the sandy shoreline at the end! Amazing video to watch! Never seen anything like it before!


Same here Lanny...terrifying.


----------



## Bubbsie

There's often a real beauty in the most unexpected places...a water droplet.


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning exercise?


----------



## Bubbsie

Amazing cloud formation


----------



## HOBIE

Bubbsie said:


> Morning exercise?
> 
> View attachment 8737


You cant beet a bit of Tree climbing


----------



## Bubbsie

HOBIE said:


> You cant beet a bit of Tree climbing


Tree climbing Hobie...it look as if he's climbing a Tower Block.


----------



## HOBIE

Not good if you leave loose ?


----------



## HOBIE

Or should be Leaf Loose ?


----------



## Bubbsie

An unexpected delivery...the baby elephant born today at Chester Zoo


----------



## Bubbsie

Irresistible...the Chester Elephant again


----------



## Bubbsie

Poor Squirrel...


----------



## Bubbsie

Mother & son


----------



## Bubbsie

More Mother & son


----------



## Bubbsie

I believe this must be Yoga or Pilates squirrel


----------



## Contused

Early risers where treated to a dramatic sky on the Northumberland coast as rays of sunlight emit from ominous clouds over Bamburgh Castle sending golden dappled light over the North Sea and the Farne Islands just after sunrise…


----------



## Contused

A bear rests in a tree in a suburban area of Paramus, New Jersey, US…


----------



## Contused

A young seal rubs its head on the Isle of Man, UK…


----------



## Contused

Two sandhill cranes perform a mating dance among Canada geese in Rookery View Park, Wausau, Wisconsin, US…


----------



## Contused

A wolf at the Arcturos sanctuary in Nymfaio on the slopes of Mount Vitsi, Greece…


----------



## Contused

A critically endangered black rhino is coaxed into a cage in the Addo Elephant Park, near Port Elizabeth, South Africa to be transported to Zakouma national park in Chad as part of a programme to restore the species to the country nearly half a century after it was wiped out there…






A black rhino trots around its holding pen awaiting reintroduction to the wild in Zakouma National Park, Chad. The species has been extinct in Chad since the 1990s but due to collaboration between the Chadian and South African governments the black rhinoceros has returned to the country…


----------



## Contused

Wonderful marine wildlife captured on camera…


----------



## HOBIE

Baby Ephalump


----------



## HOBIE

Contused said:


> Early risers where treated to a dramatic sky on the Northumberland coast as rays of sunlight emit from ominous clouds over Bamburgh Castle sending golden dappled light over the North Sea and the Farne Islands just after sunrise…


I got a brand new van & me & my 2 kids went up to Holy Island. Camped & very early in the morning we looked over to Bamburgh Castle.


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> A young seal rubs its head on the Isle of Man, UK…


This has to be one of my favourites Contused...I can relate to it...experience it every morning...brilliant.


----------



## Bubbsie

HOBIE said:


> Baby Ephalump


Such a touching story Hobie...the keepers noticed she was pregnant...it usually takes anywhere between 18 to 22 months for gestation...when she went way past that point they assumed she had lost the baby...then it arrived as a total surprise that morning after 25 months...ahh.


----------



## Bubbsie

I believe this photo speaks for itself...phew!


----------



## Bubbsie

I wouldn't like to take him om


----------



## Bubbsie

Or this one


----------



## Bubbsie

Brave... reckless or hungry?


----------



## Bubbsie

I think this alligator (or croc) is in for a rude awakening...otherwise the Kangaroo may be.


----------



## Bubbsie

This is what I plan to do later...just chill out.


----------



## Bubbsie

I wouldn't take this one on either


----------



## Bubbsie

Or intervene in this one


----------



## Wirrallass

This truly is a Wonder of Nature.


----------



## Contused

HOBIE said:


> I got a brand new van & me & my 2 kids went up to Holy Island. Camped & very early in the morning we looked over to Bamburgh Castle.


It's a very beautiful coast.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> This truly is a Wonder of Nature.



Wow! Wow Wow! 

That first iceberg is AMAZING! Although it took me a while to see what it was: looked like a 3D computer model at first! 

This video had a bit of everything approbate to the title of this thread!  Thanks for posting this @wirralass!


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> It's a very beautiful coast.


Where on earth haven't you driven to Hobie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Tasmanian Devil?


----------



## Bubbsie

How I feel in the mornings


----------



## Bubbsie

Or possibly like this


----------



## Contused

Students from the University of St. Andrews take part in the traditional May Day Dip on the East Sands in St. Andrews, Fife. Plunging into the freezing North Sea at dawn on the first of May is said to promote good luck in exams…


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> Students from the University of St. Andrews take part in the traditional May Day Dip on the East Sands in St. Andrews, Fife. Plunging into the freezing North Sea at dawn on the first of May is said to promote good luck in exams…


Made me laugh Contused


----------



## Contused

Polar bears play in the water in the Tierpark Zoo in Berlin…


----------



## Bubbsie

I couldn't resist this one...so touching...literally


----------



## Contused

Aerial view of an avenue crossing fields in Laatzen near Hanover, northern Germany…


----------



## Bubbsie

Contused said:


> Aerial view of an avenue crossing fields in Laatzen near Hanover, northern Germany…


I've been to Hanover...many years ago...a beautiful place...in particular I remember the ice bream parlours ( I would)...I loved it there...beautiful pattern.


----------



## Contused

Leopard in Uganda's Murchison Falls National Park…


----------



## Contused

Rare Andean flamingoes…


----------



## Contused

Visitors admire artist Luke Jerram’s installation, Museum of the Moon, at Tintern Abbey. The artwork, unveiled as part of the Wye Valley River Festival, features a replica of the moon, seven metres in diameter, hanging within the ruined abbey…


----------



## Contused

Sardines form a ‘baitball’ under the surface of the water after being tracked by a mega pod of dolphins on the annual sardine run, the biggest migration of marine wildlife on the planet, in Port Elizabeth, South Africa. Forming a spiral formation around the fish, the dolphins were able to compress the baitball by surrounding it anticlockwise, gradually reducing the circle more and more…






The spiral rotation not only confused the sardines but also prevented them from escaping. Bryde’s whales joined in, while gannets and other birds dived down from above. Dusky sharks and bronze whaler sharks also got their cut, swimming up from below the baitball…


----------



## Bubbsie

The real king of the jungle?


----------



## Bubbsie

Glowing blue shores in Hong Kong


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


>


I'll scratch your back if you'll scratch mine!


----------



## Bubbsie

BIOLUMINESCENT PLANKTON GLOW IN BLOOM Hong Kong


----------



## Bubbsie

An alternative view of bioluminescent Plankton...again in Hong Kong


----------



## Bubbsie

More from Hong Kong


----------



## Bubbsie

Deadly 'Sea Ghost' Turns Hong Kong's Shoreline Neon Blue …


----------



## Bubbsie

Sea Sparkle: Eerie Blue Glow Off Hong Kong Blamed on pollution


----------



## Bubbsie

Thousands Of Glowing Roses Light Up Hong Kong For Valentines Day


----------



## Bubbsie

Valentines day again in Hong Kong


----------



## HOBIE

Bubbsie said:


> Where on earth haven't you driven to Hobie.


I still remember my 4yr olds face. I knew the tide had come in & I drove to the causeway. His face when I said how where we going to see Mammy !  I also remember hearing the seals on St Cuthbert's island (off the beach). A Magic place


----------



## Bubbsie

HOBIE said:


> I still remember my 4yr olds face. I knew the tide had come in & I drove to the causeway. His face when I said how where we going to see Mammy !  I also remember hearing the seals on St Cuthbert's island (off the beach). A Magic place


Sounds perfect Hobie.


----------



## HOBIE

Me & my 2 kids have stood on the roof of the Castle on Holy Island. A National Trust open day. Talk about a view ?


----------



## Bubbsie

HOBIE said:


> Me & my 2 kids have stood on the roof of the Castle on Holy Island. A National Trust open day. Talk about a view ?


 

Just for you Hobie


----------



## Bubbsie

This chap reminds of one of my exes


----------



## Bubbsie

Someone said the wrong thing...


----------



## Bubbsie

Vatnajokull Glacier Cave, Iceland


----------



## Bubbsie

Ice Cave Near The Mutnovsky Volcano, Russia


----------



## Bubbsie

Blue Cave Croatia


----------



## Bubbsie

Waitomo Caves, New Zealand


----------



## Bubbsie

Batu Caves, Malaysia


----------



## Bubbsie

Melissani Cave, Kefalonia, Greece


----------



## Bubbsie

Cavernas De Mármol, Chile


----------



## Bubbsie

Son Doong Cave, Vietnam


----------



## Bubbsie

Naica Mine, Mexico


----------



## Contused

The sun rises at Christchurch Quay in Dorset…


----------



## Contused

A wild leopard looks out from a cage after it was caught on the outskirts of the city of Siliguri in the north-east of India. The animal was captured by the forestry department after days roaming in the area and causing concern for residents…


----------



## Contused

A plume rises from the Halemaumau crater, illuminated by the glow from the crater’s lava lake, within the Kilauea volcano summit at the Hawaii Volcanoes National Park…


----------



## Contused

Polar bear playing in the snow in Churchill, Canada…


----------



## Contused

A meadow of wildflowers comes into bloom on the Northumberland coastline near Bamburgh Castle…


----------



## Contused

Marguerites are in full blossom on a meadow in the outskirts of Frankfurt, Germany…


----------



## Contused

A mother goat and her baby graze in Bursa, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

A radial filefish (Acreichthys radiatus) widespread throughout the tropical waters of the western Pacific Ocean…


----------



## Bubbsie

A very rare exotic rare plant Ochagavia litoralis ...so striking


----------



## Bubbsie

This one fascinates me...I have no idea what it's called...I love it


----------



## Bubbsie

One of my favourites Passion Flower


----------



## Contused

The sun shines on a cold misty morning after overnight frosts at the start of the day in Rufford, Lancashire…


----------



## Contused

A cow is seen on a dried-up lake bed at the Aculeo Lagoon in Paine, Chile…


----------



## Contused

Lava erupts from a fissure on the outskirts of Pahoa during continuing eruptions of the Kilauea Volcano in Hawaii…


----------



## Contused

The Mayfair Flower Show in London…


----------



## Contused

A lion and its cub appear like the famous scene from the Disney classic 'The Lion King' as they stand on a rock and gaze into the evening sunset in the Serengeti, Tanzania…


----------



## Contused

A gull hunts pearl mullets, the only fish known to live in Lake Van, as they swim upstream during spring migration in Ercis, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

A fantastic display of Bluebells on Cam Peak near Dursley, Gloucestershire…


----------



## Contused

Sailfin snappers or blue-lined sea bream (Symphorichthys spilurus) is a species of snapper native to the Indo-Pacific region…


----------



## Bubbsie

Reminiscent of our current weather...lightening strikes


----------



## Bubbsie

Lightening strikes 2


----------



## Bubbsie




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

A Truly Awesome Wonder of Nature


----------



## Wirrallass

A Daunting Prospect!


----------



## Wirrallass

Just blow the Whistle....


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> A Truly Awesome Wonder of Nature


I was in Riga on my motorbike. Its a flat country & was in the SKY-Bar. High up & then the lightning started. They had Newcastle Brown Ale on draught


----------



## Contused

Sheep are silhouetted against the sky during sunrise near Ditcheat in Somerset…


----------



## Contused

Visitors admire artist Luke Jerram's installation Museum of the Moon at Tintern Abbey in Monmouthshire, Wales. The artwork, unveiled as part of the Wye Valley River Festival, involves a replica of the moon, seven metres in diameter, hanging within the ruined Abbey and displayed accompanied by music…


----------



## Contused

Dairy cows graze alongside fields of newly planted maize at Castlesteads farm in the village of Plumpton in Cumbria…


----------



## Contused

These Jurassic egg-shaped cauldrons of fire are mini-craters formed at Fissure 16 in the Puna District of Hawaii's Big Island, which is now very hard to access…


----------



## Contused

Bangladeshi farm workers wash and sack-up thousands of red potatoes ready to transport them all over the country. The labourers spend 12-15 hours per day working on huge piles of up to  2,000 kgs (4,409 lbs) of potatoes on the farm in Kahalu Upazila…


----------



## Contused

An amazing double rainbow over New York City…


----------



## Wirrallass

Yet another awesome Wonder of Nature...


----------



## Contused

Which would you like to visit?

The Grand Canyon, Arizona…






or the Cheddar Gorge, which is a suitable alternative to the Grand Canyon, or so Britons have been told…


----------



## HOBIE

Got engaged at the Grand Canyon & been to the Cheddar G. A big difference, 3 mile wide & 1mile deep  USA


----------



## Bubbsie

Kiss me quick


----------



## Bubbsie

A smile for the camera


----------



## Bubbsie

Blowing a raspberry


----------



## Bubbsie

A model pose...couldn't resist this one


----------



## Bubbsie

Or this one


----------



## Bubbsie

Let me see


----------



## Wirrallass

Ah so cute but mummy black swan is limping badly.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Bubbsie

Real attitude


----------



## Bubbsie

Who are you looking at


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Bubbsie

Definitely a morning person


----------



## Bubbsie

Looks tranquil & calm...until you upset her


----------



## Bubbsie

Another morning person


----------



## Bubbsie

Cheeky or what?


----------



## Wirrallass

This is a mighty hungry creature!!


----------



## Bubbsie

A great place to reflect...Holy island


----------



## Bubbsie

Nothing could be sweeter


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

Contused said:


>


I've climbed in the Gorge on a few easy routes, and one difficult overhanging epic. Great days!


----------



## Contused

A dog is airbone as it catches a frisbee next to its owner in a park in Madrid…


----------



## Contused

A breeder holds a giant panda cub in his arms at the Shenshuping giant panda protection base of Wolong National Nature Reserve in Gengda Township, southwest China's Sichuan Province…


----------



## Contused

A swimmer fighting with a shark while a dolphin swims in the background, off Great Barrier Island, New Zealand…


----------



## Contused

Clouds of parched earth kicked up by sheep silhouette a shepherd as he rounds up his flock at sunset near Bitlis, a city in eastern Turkey…


----------



## Contused

Emboldened by the recent spell of warm spring sunshine a group of university students dives into the water off the wooden pier at Aberystwyth on the west coast of Wales…


----------



## Contused

Spectacular lava display following eruptions at the Kilauea volcano on Hawaii's Big Island…


----------



## Contused

Which would you like to visit?

The Great Wall of China…






or Hadrian's Wall, which is said to rival the Great Wall of China…


----------



## Wirrallass

Amazing Animal Friendships


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Which would you like to visit?
> 
> The Great Wall of China…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Hadrian's Wall, which is said to rival the Great Wall of China…



Great Wall of China hands down!


----------



## Contused

Workers hold delphiniums and begonias as preparations take place for the RHS Chelsea flower show…


----------



## Contused

Lava continues to erupt from the Kilauea volcano in Hawaii…


----------



## Contused

Morning light hits a 20ft war horse sculpture in Featherstone. The sculpture has been created in honour of the fallen in the centenary year of the end of World War One…


----------



## Contused

Female alpaca Juliette with a haircut depicting a soccer ball made by zoo keepers for the forthcoming 2018 FIFA World Cup, stands in front of male alpaca Romeo inside an open-air enclosure at the Royev Ruchey zoo in the suburb of Krasnoyarsk, Russia…


----------



## Contused

The Vogalonga participants pass through the Canale of Cannaregio in Venice, Italy. The 32 km course goes around the lagoon and arrives in the Grand Canal. The event was established in 1974 as a protest against the waves in Venice, caused by the transit of too many motor boats…


----------



## Contused

An eagle demonstrates its hilariously odd-footed walk in Hokkaido, Japan…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> An eagle demonstrates its hilariously odd-footed walk in Hokkaido, Japan…



John Travolta strutting in Saturday Night Fever?


----------



## Contused

Which would you prefer to visit?

Angel Falls in Venezuela, with a height of 979 metres (3,211feet) and a plunge of 807 metres (2,368 feet). Currently not the safest of countries…






or Eas a' Chual Aluinn waterfall, Scotland, with a sheer drop of 658 ft (200 m). When in full flow it is over three times higher than Niagara Falls…


----------



## Contused

The rising sun burns off the morning fog near the village of Niederfinow in north eastern Germany…


----------



## Contused

Lava ignites trees on the outskirts of Pahoa during continuing eruptions of the Kilauea Volcano in Hawaii…


----------



## Contused

Bison released into the Carpathian Mountains in bid to re-establish iconic species in Romania…


----------



## Contused

A skydiver lands during an air show above the Giza Pyramids plateau on the southwestern outskirts of the Egyptian capital, Cairo…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

A whale shark swims through a ball of fish in the Indian Ocean…


----------



## Contused

A double rainbow over Portland Bill Lighthouse in Dorset…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

Where would you rather be?

The Rocky Mountain National Park…






or enjoying the view of Y Lliwedd from the summit of Yr Wyddfa…






or the view of Crib Goch and Crib y Ddysgl…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

This montage is an awesome Wonder of Nature ~ and scary! Worthy of viewing to the end IMO.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Mark Parrott

Contused said:


> Take a butcher's at this…


Bloody nutter!


----------



## Bubbsie

Too cute to resist...I love cats of all shapes & sizes...these are so appealing


----------



## Bubbsie

Baby Leopard...look at those blue eyes


----------



## Bubbsie

Butter wouldn't melt with this lion cub


----------



## Bubbsie

Or this one


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

...and just for the sheer fun of it........


----------



## HOBIE

Mark Parrott said:


> Bloody nutter!


I think you are right mark. But you cant beat a peddle out


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> ...and just for the sheer fun of it........



ABSOLUTELY LOVED THAT!  "O Mio Babbino Caro" is my favourite operatic aria! 

This looks pretty genuine to me & must have taken some training for the chicken to hit the right keys! I remember an old ad on TV where a cat kisses a dog & a mouse in front of a burning fire! I saw the making of that ad, it was THAT popular, & how long it took for the animal trainers to get that end result!  

When I hear that aria, one of the most played tracks in my iTunes library, I'll be seeing this chicken playing it! LOL


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> ABSOLUTELY LOVED THAT!  "O Mio Babbino Caro" is my favourite operatic aria!
> 
> This looks pretty genuine to me & must have taken some training for the chicken to hit the right keys! I remember an old ad on TV where a cat kisses a dog & a mouse in front of a burning fire! I saw the making of that ad, it was THAT popular, & how long it took for the animal trainers to get that end result!
> 
> When I hear that aria, one of the most played tracks in my iTunes library, I'll be seeing this chicken playing it! LOL


Seems we are of like mind Lanny tho awfully sorry to hear you'll visualise a *Chicken Musician* each time you play your iTunes! Sorry but that did make me laugh
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This dreadful catastrophic natural disaster occurred on 04 June 2018. Disturbing viewing.




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

......and more footage




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

More footage of the Guatemala volcano erupting reeking havoc, danger and destruction in its path including loss of many lives.


----------



## Wirrallass

Think it's best to holiday in 'Ourgate' from now on!


----------



## Wirrallass

These Chinese children must have nerves of steel just to attend school. Scary is an understatement!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Bubbsie

Don't look at me I'm shy


----------



## Bubbsie

A pair of new born Siberian tigers and two puppies nurse from a golden retriever at the Changchun Zoo in Changchun China.


----------



## Bubbsie

A new born baby giraffe with her mother at the Santa Barbara Zoo in Santa Barbara California.


----------



## Bubbsie

A baby polar bear snuggles into its mother Flocke at the Marine land animal exhibition park in Antibes  south eastern France.


----------



## Bubbsie

Baby gorilla Jengo (L), plays with Diara and her mother Kumili at the zoo in Leipzig Germany.


----------



## Bubbsie

Giant panda Bai Yun and her offspring Su Lin celebrate Mother's Day at the San Diego Zoo with a flurry of snow in San Diego California, U.S.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ducklings walk with their mother as they enjoy the spring weather at the Slimbridge Wetland Centre near Dursley England.


----------



## Bubbsie

A polar bear cub cuddles his mother Arki at suburban Chicago's Brookfield Zoo in Illinois, U.S.


----------



## Bubbsie

Chanee, a Siamang Ape plays with his mother at Western Plains Zoo in Dubbo Australia.


----------



## Bubbsie

A new born baby hippopotamus nuzzles its mother at the Chapultepec Zoo in Mexico City Mexico.


----------



## Bubbsie

A flotilla of mallard ducklings follows their mother in the Los Angeles River in Los Angeles California, U.S.


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> These Chinese children must have nerves of steel just to attend school. Scary is an understatement!



Crikey!!! That's SOME journey to school! I saw another hair-raising journey to school on the BBC's Human Planet program where a dad takes his children to school by going down a dangerous frozen river in northern India near the Himalayas just after winter, when it's impassable, but, just before the spring melt advances too much & there isn't enough ice to walk on! Timing being VERY important. That journey takes 6 days, if they can get there. Some years the journey couldn't be made. The kids stay at the school for the whole term. The BBC's Human Planet series was in 2011 & I bought it on iTunes!


----------



## Contused

Baia Do Sancho, Brazil…


----------



## Contused

The 'Bay At The Back Of The Ocean', Iona…


----------



## Contused

Pyramids of Giza, Egypt…


----------



## Contused

Stonehenge, Wiltshire…


----------



## Contused

Machu Picchu, Peru…


----------



## Contused

Tintagel Castle, Cornwall…


----------



## Contused

The Twelve Apostles, Great Ocean Road, near Port Campbell, Australia…


----------



## Contused

Old Harry Rocks, at the eastern end of the Jurassic Coast, Dorset…


----------



## Contused

A great crested grebe swims in a lake in Vileika, Belarus, as the sun rises…


----------



## Contused

The world’s longest cat-proof fence, 44km, that surrounds the Newhaven Wildlife Sanctuary in Australia. This feral-free area will increase the population of at least 11 nationally threatened mammal species…


----------



## Contused

Boys paddle their boat along the Congo River during the vaccination campaign aimed at beating an outbreak of Ebola in the region…


----------



## Contused

A newly excavated peacock mural at the Roman archaeological site in Pompeii…


----------



## Contused

Horse-whisperer Fernando Noailles caresses one of his animals in the Guadalix mountains, Spain. The 57-year-old uses his horses to help people suffering from stress and anxiety…


----------



## Contused

Aerial view of Taihu Lake in Wuxi, China, covered by blue-green algae…


----------



## Contused

An ash plume rises from the forest following an eruption on Kilauea volcano in Hawaii…


----------



## Contused

A duck salesman parades his stock to commuters at a busy station in Dhaka, Bangladesh…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> A duck salesman parades his stock to commuters at a busy station in Dhaka, Bangladesh…



You don't see THAT everyday!


----------



## Contused

The sun rises behind chimneys of a heating power plant in Moscow…


----------



## Contused

Steam locomotive 45407 pulls 'The Jacobite' over Loch Nan Uamh Viaduct, on the West Highland Line between Fort William and Mallaig, Scotland…






Loch nan Uamh Viaduct carrying The Jacobite…


----------



## Contused

Lava erupts and flows from a Kilauea volcano fissure in Leilani Estates on Hawaii's Big Island…






Molten lava from the Kilauea Volcano explodes as it reaches the Pacific Ocean, the extreme temperature difference causing the dramatic reaction…


----------



## Contused

In the Great Pavilion at the Chelsea Flower Show…






A visitor photographs Lupins on display in the Great Pavilion, during the RHS Chelsea Flower Show…


----------



## Contused

Lightning in the sky above Chongqing, southwest China…


----------



## Contused

Workers dry tea leaves in bamboo baskets to produce Laifeng vine tea in China…


----------



## Contused

The opera house is illuminated at the start of the Vivid Sydney festival, featuring light installations and projections…






The Sydney Opera House is seen illuminated as part of Vivid Sydney Light Festival in Sydney, Australia…


----------



## Contused

Lava erupts from a Kilauea volcano fissure in Leilani Estates, on Hawaii's Big Island in Pahoa. An estimated 40-60 cubic feet of lava per second is gushing from volcanic fissures…






Rivers of lava enter the sea during multiple fissure eruptions on Big Island, Hawaii…


----------



## Contused

Ladies practise yoga by a hot spring in Chongqing, China…


----------



## Contused

A mute swan swims during sunset on a lake near the town of Vileika, Belarus…


----------



## Contused

A bolt of lightning lights up the sky above the Shard. After a sunny start to the bank holiday weekend, with temperatures reaching 27°C (80.6°F), a thunderstorm broke out accompanied by heavy rain…


----------



## Wirrallass

OMG, are these for real! @Lanny this is for you!


----------



## Contused

An aerial view showing where the Kilauea volcano eruption has spilled into the ocean off Big Island, Hawaii…


----------



## Contused

Horses are seen during a wild horse show event in Dülmen, Germany…






One of Europe’s last herds of wild horses are driven together so young stallions can be separated in Dülmen, Germany…


----------



## Contused

People arrive at a jetty in Myanmar to cross the Yangon river at sunset…


----------



## Contused

A visitor is lowered into Gaping Gill, North Yorkshire, the largest cavern in Britain, where the drop to the bottom is 110 metres…






Gaping Gill, one of the largest underground chambers in Britain…


----------



## Contused

A swan flies over the lake at Golden Acre park in Leeds as Yorkshire wakes to a bright sunny morning…


----------



## Contused

Fancy a crab sandwich? Better order quickly as there's a shortage, and expect to pay more…


----------



## Contused

A man selling watermelons cools himself and his fruit in a canal in Jammu, India, while he waits for customers. Watermelons are popular in the summer months as they contain a high percentage of water, plenty of electrolyte minerals, natural sugars, and vitamin C…


----------



## Contused

Playing in a field of yellow flowers near Bretton in Yorkshire…


----------



## Contused

Lightning and thunder across the Isle of Wight…


----------



## Contused

Lightning forks over the London Eye…


----------



## Contused

A man and a boat glide through lush green reeds and algae on the Karatoya river in Bogra, Bangladesh…


----------



## Contused

An aerial image captures deer cooling off in the water at Wollaton Park, Nottinghamshire, as temperatures rise…


----------



## Contused

A visitor relaxes amongst the roses at Chelsea Flower Show…


----------



## Contused

A storm rages over Portsmouth harbour…


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> These Chinese children must have nerves of steel just to attend school. Scary is an understatement!


Our kids would not do this ?


----------



## Contused

A female panda cub keeps an eye on her stuffed toy companion as she makes her public debut in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia…


----------



## Contused

The 1936 Locomotive 45699 'Galatea' pulling the Fellsman over the Ribblehead viaduct in the Yorkshire Dales…


----------



## Contused

Walkers admire the sunrise from Swirral Edge on Helvellyn in the Lake District…


----------



## Contused

Two people take a selfie beside Hartshead Pike as the 'Flower Moon' rises over Manchester…


----------



## Contused

Cattle are judged in the show ring on the opening day of the Royal Bath and West Show at the Royal Bath and West Showground near Shepton Mallet…


----------



## Contused

Tarantula Nebula which is the most spectacular feature of the Large Magellanic Cloud, a satellite galaxy to our Milky Way, glowing brightly about 160,000 light-years away. This image from VLT Survey Telescope at ESO's Paranal Observatory in Chile shows the region and its rich surroundings in great detail. It reveals a cosmic landscape of star clusters, glowing gas clouds and the scattered remains of supernova explosions…


----------



## Contused

Advection fog surrounds office buildings and residential buildings in Yantai, China…


----------



## Contused

A Vietnamese farmer spreading out millions of peppercorns to dry in the sun…


----------



## Contused

A Norwegian cross-country skier takes part in a training session at the Sognefjellet mountain pass between Luster and Lom…


----------



## Contused

Aerial view of the Taihu Lake covered by blue-green algae on one side of a causeway at Taihu Lake, Wuxi city, Jiangsu province, China…


----------



## Contused

Lava from the Kilauea volcano eruption continues to meander towards the coast. The slow pace of the flow has created a raised channel, increasing the potential for breaches…


----------



## Contused

Lightning flashes across the sky during a storm over Hanover, Germany…


----------



## Contused

A swimmer prepares to dive into Bronte ocean pool at sunrise on the first day of winter in Sydney, Australia…


----------



## Contused

Image released by the European Space Agency (ESA) and taken with the Wide Field Camera 3 (WFC3) and the Advanced Camera for Surveys (ACS), both installed on the NASA/ESA Hubble Space Telescope, shows the peculiar galaxy NGC 3256. The galaxy is about 100 million light-years from Earth and is the result of a past galactic merger, which created its distorted appearance…


----------



## Contused

People take a look at the phenomenon known as Manhattanhenge on 42nd Street in New York City. Manhattanhenge, or the Manhattan Solstice, occurs twice a year when the sun is aligned with the east-west streets of the main street grid of Manhattan…


----------



## Contused

A man takes a picture of the lava and moon using his cellphone from a garden chair in the Puna District of Hawaii…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Whoever filmed this video must have a good head for heights ~ and nerves of steel, phew wouldn't get me up there ~ I felt nauseous just watching the footage! I think its on Mount Huashan,  the world's most dangerous hiking trail in Turkey (Correct me if I'm wrong please)


----------



## HOBIE

Brill Keep em coming pls


----------



## Wirrallass

Try not to laugh! Apparently when goats are scared ~ they faint and their legs go stiff as boards in the air
Mix - Best of Fainting Goats | EpicVirals | [HD]: 



Sorry, posted this in the wrong thread!


----------



## Wirrallass

More Turkey talk ~ Christmas is coming!




Sorry, posted this in the wrong thread too


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

This is one clever little Puffer fish!


----------



## Northerner

"Known as the wrap-around spider, this spider can flatten and wrap its body around tree limbs as camouflage..."


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> "Known as the wrap-around spider, this spider can flatten and wrap its body around tree limbs as camouflage..."
> 
> View attachment 9124


Suffice to say, I won't be climbing anymore trees from now on


----------



## Contused

Lightning flashes across the sky over Hanover, central Germany…


----------



## Contused

HM Barque 'Endeavour' a full-scale replica of Captain Cook's ship is pulled by a tugboat to start the journey from Middlesbrough to her permanent home in Whitby…


----------



## Contused

A northern gannet picks up seaweed on Bass Rock in the Firth of Forth where thousands of the sea birds gather nest material as they prepare for the new breeding season, forming the largest single-island colony of gannets in the world…


----------



## Contused

Who remembers the "Girl From Ipanema" sung by Astrud Gilberto?

"Tall and tanned and young and lovely,
The girl from Ipanema goes walking…"

Brazilian gymnast does a handstand on Ipanema Beach in Rio de Janeiro…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> A northern gannet picks up seaweed on Bass Rock in the Firth of Forth where thousands of the sea birds gather nest material as they prepare for the new breeding season, forming the largest single-island colony of gannets in the world…


He's a handsome looking guy!


----------



## Contused

A horse rider crossing a ford in the village of West Linton in the Borders, during the adult ride-out as part of the annual Whipman Play Society festivities. Whipman is the old Scots word for a carter or carrier, and the West Linton common ride dates back to 1803…


----------



## Contused

Mist over the River Dart and the village of Kingswear, Devon, on the opposite bank…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Mist over the River Dart and the village of Kingswear, Devon, on the opposite bank…


Looks like a storm is brewing!


----------



## Contused

HM Barque Endeavour arrives in Whitby with thousands of people greeting her…


----------



## Contused

A shepherd leads sheep to graze the meadows at Sanssouci Park in Potsdam, Germany…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

A bit too close for comfort methinks!


----------



## Wirrallass

The World's a dangerous place
*



*


----------



## Contused

Climbers on the summit of Mount Taisenzan in the Kuju mountains, Oita, Japan…


----------



## Contused

Thousands of Northern gannets gather nest material as they prepare for the new breeding season on the Bass Rock, in the Firth of Forth, forming the largest single-island colony of gannets in the world…


----------



## Contused

People make their way in a boat past a figure of an owl on Altauseer lake near Bad Aussee, Austria…


----------



## Contused

People take photographs during an eruption of the Great Geysir in Geysir, Iceland…


----------



## Contused

People walking up and on top of Little Solsbury Hill which overlooks the city of Bath on a warm sunny summer morning in the Wess ov Englund…


----------



## Wirrallass

For you @Lanny


----------



## Wirrallass

Amazing footage...


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> For you @Lanny


Spectacular cliffs! That's an area which I wished to visit, back in my rock-climbing days more than 50 years ago. Unfortunately, I went into employment as a wage slave and my climbing partner went to university where he suffered a serious injury playing football. We never climbed together again


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Spectacular cliffs! That's an area which I wished to visit, back in my rock-climbing days more than 50 years ago. Unfortunately, I went into employment as a wage slave and my climbing partner went to university where he suffered a serious injury playing football. We never climbed together again


Ah that is sad Contused but you have your lasting memories.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> For you @Lanny


I have been there twice. The fist time there was 4 of us on Motorbikes. Jakie Charlton was there & we met him. Had just got Ireland a good place in football. He asked us about our bikes & was a lovely man.  Wor Jackie.


----------



## HOBIE

The Carpark attendant let us go without paying because he thought we where with Jack.  (talked similar ?)


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> For you @Lanny



Aww!  That is so similar to the Cauaeway Coast coastline from Downhill all the way to Cushendall/Cushandun: the northeast part of Northern Ireland! Where they filmed The Game of Thrones! My youngest brother says that he always knew he grew up on a film set!  His name means rich & famous & we, his siblings, have always teased him about it! 



wirralass said:


> Amazing footage...



Mendelshon’s The Hebrides Overture Fingal’s Cave was composed after his trip there & inspired him to compose his Symphony no. 3 The Scottish. Both VERY often played in my iTunes library!


----------



## Contused

Summer solstice 2018…


----------



## Wirrallass

Mother Nature....


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Aww!
> Mendelshon’s The Hebrides Overture Fingal’s Cave was composed after his trip there & inspired him to compose his Symphony no. 3 The Scottish. Both VERY often played in my iTunes library!


...and here it is @Lanny...


----------



## Lanny

Wow! Thanks for that, @wirralass! 

The Giants Causeway, down the road from me as it were, maybe be a bigger complex but, aw the drama of Fingal’s Cave!

Much more difficult to get to as well! Me & boats do well! Spent a long weekend of 5 days/4 nights in Venice & got very seasick by the end of my trip from taking the ferry buses on the Grand Canal! Imagine a green, sick (seasick) emoji!


----------



## Contused

People watch from a tour boat off Pahoa, Hawaii, as lava from the Kilauea volcano flows into the Pacific Ocean…


----------



## Contused

A peafowl fans out its feathers at a zoo in the city of Antalya, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

People walk along 'Gold Beach' in Ouistreham, viewed from the deck of the Portsmouth to Caen ferry as it travels to Normandy. As the 74th anniversary of D-Day approached, some of the handful of surviving Normandy veterans made their way to France to commemorate the landings…


----------



## Wirrallass

Truly mind blowing....


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Contused

Children play on an art installation that features a projection of a waterfall and flowers at the Mori Building Digital Art Museum in Tokyo…


----------



## Contused

Ee Bah Gum Lass! Yorkshire-grown flowers at the RHS Garden, Harlow Carr…


----------



## Contused

A polar bear tries to catch a fish thrown by a zookeeper on a hot day at an amusement park in Yongin, South Korea…


----------



## Contused

An Aymara witchdoctor is seen during a ceremony that marks the winter solstice, at the Tiahuanaco ruins in Bolivia…


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> A polar bear tries to catch a fish thrown by a zookeeper on a hot day at an amusement park in Yongin, South Korea…


Good catch!
WL


----------



## Contused

The Piora valley, Ticino, Switzerland…


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Aerial View of Niagara Falls


----------



## Bubbsie

Angel-Falls-or-Salto-Angel-in-Venezuela-South-America


----------



## Bubbsie

Angel-falls-from-above


----------



## Bubbsie

Angel-Falls-in-the-morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Close-up of stunning Angel Falls in soft morning light.


----------



## Bubbsie

Detailed view of the waterfalls in Plitvice National Park Croatia.


----------



## Bubbsie

Gullfoss waterfall Iceland in Winter.​


----------



## Wirrallass

@Contused ~ would you have attempted this rock climbing challenge back in the day? Scarey...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Unusual rock formations...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Drone view of Iguazu waterfalls border of Brazil & Argentina


----------



## Bubbsie

More Iguazu falls


----------



## Bubbsie

Iguazu falls alternative view


----------



## Bubbsie

Jog Falls in Karnataka India during the monsoon season


----------



## Bubbsie

Nothing cuter...baby otters


----------



## Bubbsie

Nothing cuter than?...maybe this baby elephant


----------



## Bubbsie

What about this baby?...no I don't think so somehow.


----------



## Bubbsie

This one perhaps


----------



## Bubbsie

Or this one..ahhh


----------



## Bubbsie

Or this one


----------



## Bubbsie

This one


----------



## Bubbsie

This one is a real beauty


----------



## Bubbsie

Sutherland Falls


----------



## Bubbsie

Sutherland Falls New Zealand


----------



## Bubbsie

Upper Falls in Yosemite National Park California


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaieteur Falls & Rainforest


----------



## Bubbsie

Looking down at Kaietuer Falls


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooops!




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1954 disaster...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Fantastic photography...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The cruel sea...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Alas no dinner today!...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A bit of local history ~ we lived 8miles away and heard the rumble of the buildings as they were raised to the ground...and not before time ~ 100's of council houses & low rise flats were built to accommodate the tenants who were rendered homeless as a result of the demolition. 




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amazing scenery...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Not sure of the date
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Even on Mt Everest there's an ongoing clean-up code...




WL


----------



## Bubbsie

Ocellated Turkey.


----------



## Bubbsie

Another ocellated turkey


----------



## Bubbsie

Turkey Vulture


----------



## Wirrallass

Buddy 'ell, this fella's a mean hungry horace!


----------



## Wirrallass

It's all about survival...


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Injecting a little humour into this Thread...


----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful coloured feathers


----------



## Bubbsie

What are they scaling...Sydney Harbour Bridge


----------



## Bubbsie

Sydney Harbour


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ljc grab a coffee or bottle of water, you'll love this...


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ljc...and even more of our feathered friends...


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Oooo  'eck! Get ya wellies out!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Bubbsie

A beautiful summer day on the river Moose


----------



## Bubbsie

A wild flower meadow


----------



## Bubbsie

Green fields & the simple beauty of a summers day


----------



## Bubbsie

A lake in Idaho a scenic summer day


----------



## Bubbsie

A forest pond...a summer house imagine this view from your windows


----------



## Bubbsie

Yosemite falls in Yosemite National Park


----------



## Bubbsie

Walking through Yosemite National Park near sundown


----------



## Bubbsie

More of Yosemite National Park The Upper Falls


----------



## Bubbsie

Waterfall & Lake in The Plitvice National Park Croatia...stunning


----------



## Bubbsie

Forest sunrays


----------



## HOBIE

Really Good !


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

What wonderful patient caring parents these swans are...


----------



## Contused

A shark swims above a school of sardines as they make their way across the ocean to their mating grounds. South Africa’s sardine run occurs annually from May to July when billions of sardines move northwards along the east coast of South Africa to their spawning grounds. This movement is one of the largest on the planet and attracts many predators including many species of sharks, whales and birds that follow the run to feed on the sardines…


----------



## Contused

A villager walks between abandoned houses covered with overgrown vegetation in Houtouwan, Shengshan in China, which was once a thriving fishing community but is now abandoned…


----------



## Contused

A butterfly flies into the jaws of a crocodile inhabiting the Tarcoles River, Puntarenas, Costa Rica…


----------



## Contused

Erosion to the cliff face in the village of Happisburg near Great Yarmouth, where the sea defences, which were built in the late 1950s have been failing over recent years…


----------



## Contused

Amy Cary models a headpiece by florist Jonathan Moseley made entirely of Phalaenopsis orchids during the RHS Chatsworth Flower Show in Derbyshire…


----------



## Contused

The sun rises through a rock arch at Durdle Door in Dorset…


----------



## Contused

A cloudy evening at Poole Harbour, Dorset…


----------



## Contused

The UNESCO World Heritage city of Kotor, Montenegro…


----------



## Contused

The replica of HM Bark 'Endeavour' moored at Whitby harbour…


----------



## HOBIE

Tall ships are coming to Wear Sunderland this year. When they came to the Tyne Newcastle. I was peddling my bike on the coast when the sun was going down. A ship was coming in & it was MAGIC, the feeling of 100years ago. (or more)


----------



## Contused

Tourists visit an aquatic forest park in Lizhong Township of Xinghua, east China's Jiangsu Province…


----------



## Contused

Lava destroys homes in the Kapoho area, east of Pahoa, during ongoing eruptions of the Kilauea volcano on Big Island, Hawaii…


----------



## Contused

A stork feeds its offspring in their nest in Laatzen near Hanover, Germany…


----------



## Contused

Edinburgh Castle and the spire of St Columba's Church surrounded by 'haar' rolling in from the North Sea…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Edinburgh Castle and the spire of St Columba's Church surrounded by 'haar' rolling in from the North Sea…



Aww! That’s a fairytale scene, that is! Jaw dropping emoji, in awe!


----------



## Contused

Aerial view of farmers working in the fields in Yangzhou, Jiangsu Province of China…


----------



## Contused

Jökulsárlón Glacier Lagoon in Iceland…


----------



## Contused

Twilight at Wareham Harbour in Dorset…


----------



## Contused

The sun sets at Worbarrow Bay, Dorset…


----------



## Contused

Further views of HM Bark 'Endeavour' mooored in Whitby harbour…


----------



## Contused

A brown bear cools off in water to help endure the intense summer heat at Tianjin Zoo in China…


----------



## Contused

The Greenpeace ship 'Arctic Sunrise' in Hope Bay, the Antarctic Sound, conducting submarine-based research of the seafloor to identify Vulnerable Marine Ecosystems…






Greenpeace's 'Arctic Sunrise' in Charlotte Bay, Antarctic Peninsula. New research shows that Antarctica's most remote and pristine habitats are contaminated with microplastic waste and persistent hazardous chemicals…


----------



## Contused

A hippo with her newborn calf at a zoo in Le Pal park, Dompierre-sur-Besbre, Allier, France…


----------



## Contused

Muddy spectators take a break from watching the cars to look at a rainbow during the 2018 World Rally Championship in Ittiri, Sardinia…


----------



## Contused

Trebarwith Strand in northern Cornwall…


----------



## Contused

Háifoss waterfall in the south of Iceland…


----------



## Contused

Kelly Hall Tarn in the Lake District, Cumbria…


----------



## Contused

Whitby's old, retired lifeboat passes another 'Endeavour', both engaged in pleasure trips…


----------



## Contused

A smaller replica of 'Endeavour' returns from a pleasure trip…


----------



## Contused

A judge at work during the Best Pig in Show category at the South of England Show in Ardingly Showground, Sussex…


----------



## Contused

Chimpanzees at Twycross Zoo, enjoyed their first day out since moving into their new home, Chimpanzee Eden, last month…


----------



## Contused

Great Britain’s Sky team riders ride during the final stage of the Critérium du Dauphiné between Moûtiers and Saint-Gervais Mont-Blanc…


----------



## Contused

A Brazilian-American surfer turns on a wave during the women’s 2018 Uluwatu CT event at Uluwatu, Bali, Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

Dawn at St Michael's Mount in Cornwall…


----------



## Contused

Grey clouds over the city of Dubrovnik in Croatia…


----------



## Contused

The Cobb in Lyme Regis, Dorset…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A horse stands in a field of flowering buttercups in West Yorkshire…


----------



## Contused

Birds are seen at Nallihan Bird Sanctuary in Ankara, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

Sheep graze at an altitude of 1,500m on the Perşembe Highland, Ordu, Turkey…






A drone photo shows an aerial view of Persembe Highland with an altitude of 1500m as sheep graze at Aybasti district in the Black Sea province of Ordu, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

Sheep cross the Hochjoch alpine pass at 2,856 metres above sea level in South Tyrol, Italy…


----------



## Contused

Zoo staff in Nyíregyháza, Hungary, prepare to treat a tranquillised three-year old African bull elephant, suffering with an inflamed and broken tusk…


----------



## Contused

The Kilauea Volcano east rift zone eruption continues mainly from a fissure and forms a river of lava flowing down to Kapoho in Pahoa, Hawaii…


----------



## Contused

The church on Bled Island, Slovenia, is lit up at dusk…


----------



## Contused

A misty day at Bradworthy Church in northern Devon…


----------



## Contused

A long exposure shows white trails in the sea off the coast of Pleinmont, Guernsey…


----------



## Wirrallass

THE STORY OF A DWARF PONY WHO COULDN'T WALK......


----------



## HOBIE

Contused said:


> A stork feeds its offspring in their nest in Laatzen near Hanover, Germany…


When I went to Asia on my M/bike we seen 4ft nests on top of telephone poles. A right balancing job ?


----------



## Wirrallass

Catastrophic flooding in Japan 07.07.2018


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh these poor unfortunate people...


----------



## Wirrallass

Why oh why is nature so cruel?


----------



## Wirrallass

Massive flooding in Japan July 2018


----------



## Contused

Elephants play soccer during an anti-gambling campaign for school children in Ayutthaya, Thailand…


----------



## Wirrallass

I took this photograph of the sunset with my mobile phone whilst strolling along New Brighton promenade.


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Lava destroys homes in the Kapoho area, east of Pahoa, during ongoing eruptions of the Kilauea volcano on Big Island, Hawaii…


An amazing photograph
WL


----------



## Contused

Sunrise at Church Ope Cove in Portland, Dorset…


----------



## Contused

‘Northern Lights’, a sound and light projection illuminates the nave of York minster…


----------



## Wirrallass

For you @Contused...


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> For you @Contused...


Fabulous, thank you so much. I've saved the link and shall enjoy replaying the video regularly.

One of my uncles was a C of E vicar in various parishes in northern and north-eastern England, and his wife always spoke of York Minster as her favourite cathedral. As a young chorister while at school 'oop north' I sang with the school's choir in Beverley Minster and Ripon Cathedral. I had an ambition to sing in my aunt's 'favourite cathedral' but never managed it. Still, I'm determined to get there one day


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> Fabulous, thank you so much. I've saved the link and shall enjoy replaying the video regularly.
> 
> One of my uncles was a C of E vicar in various parishes in northern and north-eastern England, and his wife always spoke of York Minster as her favourite cathedral. As a young chorister while at school 'oop north' I sang with the school's choir in Beverley Minster and Ripon Cathedral. I had an ambition to sing in my aunt's 'favourite cathedral' but never managed it. Still, I'm determined to get there one day


I'm sure you will Contused ~ never give up on your dream/s
WL


----------



## HOBIE

Contused said:


> Elephants play soccer during an anti-gambling campaign for school children in Ayutthaya, Thailand…


New team ? in the league ?


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> I took this photograph of the sunset with my mobile phone whilst strolling along New Brighton promenade.
> View attachment 9458


Pity the wind turbines spoil the horizon


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> WL



WOW!!! Thanks for posting this @wirralass! That was amazing!

In 30 years of star gazing I've only seen a handful, 5 or 6, auroras on The Causeway Coast, North Eastern part of Northern Ireland!

The sun has an super hyper active cycle of sunspots every 11 years when auroras can be seen further south of the arctic circle. Each time that has happened, since I first started star gazing in my teens 30 years ago, I hoped & hoped that the skies would remain clear, not always easy on The Emerald Isle in winter, & that the super hyper activity can be seen far enough south here in the UK: 1 year the aurora was even seen in London; although not at its best!

Auroras do happen in the spring & summer but, we don't have nights as dark or as long! Especially around the summer solstice, 21st. June the longest day, when it doesn't really get dark at all!

The most commonly seen colours are green & red. The displays last for hours & move slowly! I have only seen 1 aurora with the rarer purple & blue colours!

The colours build up & recede in mostly curtains & sheets that billow & shift! But, once I saw a green aurora in rays radiating out from a central point!

It's an AMAZING sight in real life that no video or photo can fully capture!


----------



## Contused

Light pollution shines through the mist at Corfe Castle, Dorset…


----------



## Contused

A member of the Autonomous Re-enactor Collective, practises his horse riding skills in the West Yorkshire countryside…


----------



## Contused

Love 'em or hate 'em: aerial view of the Race Bank development, the fifth biggest wind farm in the world that has opened off the Norfolk and Lincolnshire coast with 91 huge turbines…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> WOW!!! Thanks for posting this @wirralass! That was amazing!
> 
> In 30 years of star gazing I've only seen a handful, 5 or 6, auroras on The Causeway Coast, North Eastern part of Northern Ireland!
> 
> The sun has an super hyper active cycle of sunspots every 11 years when auroras can be seen further south of the arctic circle. Each time that has happened, since I first started star gazing in my teens 30 years ago, I hoped & hoped that the skies would remain clear, not always easy on The Emerald Isle in winter, & that the super hyper activity can be seen far enough south here in the UK: 1 year the aurora was even seen in London; although not at its best!
> 
> Auroras do happen in the spring & summer but, we don't have nights as dark or as long! Especially around the summer solstice, 21st. June the longest day, when it doesn't really get dark at all!
> 
> The most commonly seen colours are green & red. The displays last for hours & move slowly! I have only seen 1 aurora with the rarer purple & blue colours!
> You're welcome @Lanny
> 
> The colours build up & recede in mostly curtains & sheets that billow & shift! But, once I saw a green aurora in rays radiating out from a central point!
> 
> It's an AMAZING sight in real life that no video or photo can fully capture!


You're welcome Lanny
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

What a busy hornet this Queen is...




Apologies for the poor quality of sound ~ best to turn volume off whilst watching this remarkable insect at work.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aw!





WL


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> What a busy hornet this Queen is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the poor quality of sound ~ best to turn volume off whilst watching this remarkable insect at work.
> 
> WL


Looks like hard work ?


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

This footage is even more amazing.....


----------



## Wirrallass

Mount Roraima is surrounded by three Countries ~ Venezuela, Brazil and Guyana. It's the highest of South America's Pakaraima Mountains.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

....and the lava continues to flow...


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The most beautiful music in the world...





.....and some beautiful Natural Wonders of the World too.

WL


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> ....and the lava continues to flow...





wirralass said:


> ....and the lava continues to flow...


A bit warm ? I would be running as fast as I could away.


----------



## Wirrallass

Eeeeeek!





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> A bit warm ? I would be running as fast as I could away.


NOT a *bit warm* @HOBIE ~ ruddy HHHHHHot!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well, how about it ~ can you do this?






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Awesome!





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The sheer size & height of this horse is just amazing.....






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aw!






WL


----------



## Wirrallass

OMG! WARNING: NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!






WL


----------



## Northerner

Clouds above the California wildfires. This is at 30k feet. That's the sunset on the horizon. 

 

(uncredited from Facebook)


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Clouds above the California wildfires. This is at 30k feet. That's the sunset on the horizon.
> 
> View attachment 9674


@Northerner that is a truly amazing pic ~ fantastic photography whoever shot it ~ thanks for sharing.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## HOBIE

I like the summer   V good


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> I like the summer   V good


Me too HOBIE

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WHAT????!!!!






WL


----------



## HOBIE

Pointy end first, ? From someone who lives very near Sunderland.


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> Pointy end first, ? From someone who lives very near Sunderland.


@HOBIE Years ago I saw a couple of launches at Cammell Lairds Birkenhead but neither the ship nor the submarine were launched 'sideways'!!!

WL


----------



## mikeyB

That’s because they weren’t launched into canals. Sideways is a standard technique for riverside or canal side shipbuilders. It’s far from unusual.


----------



## HOBIE

mikeyB said:


> That’s because they weren’t launched into canals. Sideways is a standard technique for riverside or canal side shipbuilders. It’s far from unusual.


Is that why ships sail sideways ? into the waves ? It may be because of space in ports ?


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## HOBIE

In Iceland They are drilling holes in the ground to heat public buildings. Heat from the ground. Ice melting ?  Air flight cancelled ?


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm deffinitly not a sea farer ~ I felt sea sick just watching this !!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WARNING Some unnerving scenes.





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> I'm deffinitly not a sea farer ~ I felt sea sick just warching this !!
> 
> WL


I have been on a ferry across the North Sea & the captain come on the sound system & told us it was rough. 40ft waves & force 10. We made Shure bikes where tied down & it was a mess the next day 1


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> I have been on a ferry across the North Sea & the captain come on the sound system & told us it was rough. 40ft waves & force 10. We made Shure bikes where tied down & it was a mess the next day 1


Rather you than me HOBIE

WL


----------



## HOBIE

I was the last boat on the water in a competition when Mr Fish said it was not going to be windy. You could not walk ?


----------



## Wirrallass

I posted this on the Thread 'What are you listening to?' but considered that natures magnificent landscapes & scenery in this video was worth posting on here too. Enjoy.

WL


----------



## HOBIE

On the top of that ridge (the slippy one ) No !


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> I was the last boat on the water in a competition when Mr Fish said it was not going to be windy. You could not walk ?


....and Mr Fish has never lived down his mis~forecast!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

All whales aren't dangerous as this video shows.

WL


----------



## HOBIE

I was once in the sea off Scotland on my Jet-Ski & got surrounded by Seals ! When I calmed down a bit it was good but they are fast & big.


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww this is beautiful

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ewwwww!!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For @Lanny 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aw bless!

WL


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Frequent visitor along with rest of his family.


----------



## jusme

Yes we have them coming every day to pick our Kent cob nuts and often find them dropped in the road when they are hurrying home.

jusme


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

We put a packet of monkey nuts in fatball feeder.
Omg you should’ve seen how fast the squirrels emptied it. 
Marvellous fun watching them, we placed it as close to our back window as possible.
Better than watching  tv.....


----------



## mikeyB

Just wait till the Pine Martens spread out of Scotland - they’ve already been seen in Northumberland. They can catch greys easily. Reds are too fast. More meat on a grey squirrel anyway, but you still need three or four to feed a family.   It’s perfectly legal to eat grey squirrel. Free meat. Made Elvis a big boy.

There are no squirrels of either hue on the Isle of Mull, they can’t swim.


----------



## Northerner

Butterfly and a tree frog in Tangerang Baten, West Java, Indonesia  

 `

Photo: Kurit Afsheen


----------



## mikeyB

That’s the problem with living in trees. You can’t let go to grab lunch


----------



## Wirrallass

A MIRACLE?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

17 October 2018

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Dinner time

WL


----------



## HOBIE

Class stuff WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amazing stuff!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This video is deffinitly a must see ~ it's incredibly awesome with amazing close up views of weird ~ wonderful ~ and colourful sea life. Impressive filming and excellent photography.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WOW! This whale certainly knows how to show appreciation after being freed from fishing nets that had entangled it.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

What you see in this video is simply adorable 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Accompanied by Vivaldi these autumnal scenes are absolutely breathtaking.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

An Autumnal kaleidoscope surely can't get better than this.

WL


----------



## mikeyB

Keep ‘em coming WL, it’s so good seeing the great things in the world that are uplifting, rather than the news of misery round the world that is our usual diet. 

Thanks


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Truly amazing footage here. It's worth watching.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

More incredible footage of erupting volcanos. 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

More incredible breathtaking autumnal scenes ~ simply beautiful.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Truly Majestic

The music is a song called I Will Wait For You.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bonny Scotland

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Incredibly beautiful in slow motion

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is a beautiful video accompanied by the song The Beginning

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is amazing and I love it

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm loving Enyas soft voice and the magnificent views and underwater sea life.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amazing beautiful footage alongside Enya.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

You will have noticed that I've been accompanying the wonders of nature with some well known songs and music. I hope you are enjoying both.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wonders of Nature with Vangelis

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This video is truly magnificent encapturing nature at its very best.
Music by: Vangelis ~ Conquest of Paradise

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oooooops!
If at first you don't succeed, try try and try again!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

A long day hike to the Half Dome, Yosemite National Park, USA.
Outstanding views of Vernal & Nevada Falls; Half Dome, Yosemite Valley and the High Sierra.
Exhilarating to watch this video.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

OMG! That is one big heap of metal!
Men at work ~ will they succeed ~ or not?
Watch to find out!

WL


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> I'm loving Enyas soft voice and the magnificent views and underwater sea life.
> 
> WL


Vol on FULL. We got married in the Seychelles & adore that stuff. Swam with Groupers (big gobs)


----------



## Wirrallass

Mysterious lake appears in the dessert in Saudi Arabia.
How amazing is that?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Sooooo so graceful.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I preferred watching this without the mountaineers voices in the background.
Great filming tho.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Music: Temple of Love by Enigma

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I initially thought this was a huge swarm of bees but................wrong!!I

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww bless!
@Northerner do these black swans bring nostalgic early morning memories?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

What do you think then?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow! That's some pumpkin!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wonderful coverage of magnificent mountain ranges.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

An isolated tribe in Papua New Guinea meet the white man for the first time. This took place in the 1970's when there were more un-contacted tribes than today. However, even today there are still a few tribes that have yet to meet the rest of civilization.

WL


----------



## mikeyB

Rather depends on what you mean by civilisation, I suppose


----------



## Wirrallass

Incredible yes ~ but not for the folk who live there

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

OMG How devastating and horrific is this?

WK


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> What do you think then?
> 
> WL


I am not frighten of being in the sea. But getting a ferry from outter  hebs the captain said there is a 15ft basking shark on the port bow. Did not want to fall in then


----------



## HOBIE

Well done WL for all these nice pics.


----------



## Wirrallass

A change from natural disasters to a thing of beauty.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Truly wonderful filming ~ amazing landscapes and scenery ~ and the music ain't bad either!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Very pretty and beautiful birds here ~ beholden to one's eyes.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

More beautiful birds ~ Doves. 

WL


----------



## Northerner

Extremely rare atmospheric phenomenon called rainbow bridge or circumhorizontal arc: when the sun is at least 58º above horizon and ice crystals in clouds form rainbows


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Extremely rare atmospheric phenomenon called rainbow bridge or circumhorizontal arc: when the sun is at least 58º above horizon and ice crystals in clouds form rainbows
> 
> View attachment 10752



Wow! That’s amazing! I’ve seen a fair few Noctilucent clouds, especially in the summer but, never seen, or heard of this one before!

Noctilucent clouds are pretty similar in that sun is at the right angle, can’t remember precisely at this time, when its light is reflected off the water vapour in clouds & make them glow: usually blue but, I’ve seen green twice!

The rainbow colours are amazing! You don’t even see that range of colours with auroras!


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow Northerner this surely is a truly unbelievable wonder of nature. Thanks for sharing.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Just maģnificent

WL


----------



## HOBIE

Very peaceful  . Thks WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Both the enchanting music and the video are soothing & relaxing. 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Truly amazing video footage. The music Le Cygne is composed by Andrè Rieu.
This is a beautiful and serene video imho.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful video footage with Andrè Rieu accompanying it with The Nightingale Serenade

WL


----------



## Contused

A tree in blossom locally, photographed this morning…


----------



## Pumper_Sue

On Weds Morning we saw a Mother duck with half a dozen day old ducklings swimming along in the stream down in the forestry. It was a lovely sight  Needless to say we made a grab for our dogs as duckling was not a planned meal for that day.


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Northerner

The sparklemuffin spider   With a picture of a spider on its coat! 

 

(Image: Jurgen Otto.)


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> The sparklemuffin spider   With a picture of a spider on its coat!
> 
> View attachment 11542
> 
> (Image: Jurgen Otto.)



 That’s self promotion for you?


----------



## Wirrallass

Fantastic filming of creatures great & small.
WL


----------



## Northerner

Taiwan Blue Magpie (Urocissa caerulea) by Su Min Du.


----------



## Wirrallass

Combining the wonder of nature with Schuberts 'Serenade'
WL


----------



## Contused

I photographed Tuesday's sunset from the landing window…


----------



## Wirrallass

Fabulous photography.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This happened in 2019......




More like the FORCE of nature ~ distressing & scary in parts.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Captivating and terrifying.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

...and a Nightingale sang in Berkley Square. Sweet.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

If that was me I'd be bricking it! These gentle giants obviously didn't want to harm that guy but he wasn't going to hang around much longer to find out! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For @Pine Marten





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww they look like little balls of fluff!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is truly spectacular. How fortunate these guys are to have been in the right place at the right time enabling them to record this amazing event.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

ANDRÉ RIEU ~ IL SILENZIO ~ ALPEN




The amazing mountainous ranges and beautiful scenery is awe inspiring imo.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The Kamchatka Peninsula is a long body of land jutting dramatically from Russia and Asia's northeastern tip, with a length of 1,200km and an area of 270 000km squared. It hangs off eastern Siberia along a general north-south axis, Florida-like  between the Bering Sea to the east and the Sea of Okhotsk to the west, each an arm of the Pacific Ocean. About the size of New Zealand  it is one of the largest peninsula's in the world. Amazing photography.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I love the cloud and star time lapses in this video.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful footage of wildlife.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Compelling viewing.
WL


----------



## Andy HB

Antarctic seal photo wins top prize
					

A drone photo of crabeater seals resting on an ice float is overall winner in a nature photography competition.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Wonderful pictures amongst this lot.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Photographed recently during a short walk locally…


----------



## trophywench

I love it, both apple and cherry blossom, and simply adore a dwarf weeping ornamental cherry tree.


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Bald Eagles Mating!




That's quite some balancing act!!!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful video, beautiful music
WL


----------



## Contused

A winning photograph taken on an iPhone in Perth, Australia…


----------



## Contused

The petals of a rose are covered in frozen water droplets in a garden in Manchester…


----------



## Ditto

My garden in Gtr Manchester is covered in snow!


----------

